# IVF Wales General Chit Chat ~ Part 5



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺

New home

x x x


----------



## popsi

wooo hooo !! 1st to post !! night all


----------



## Moth

Hi everyone, hope you're all ok and looking forward to the weekend. I've just finished my cleaning and ironing so thought i'd pop on here for half hour (just to get a sit down!)

Sal, i'm glad you survived the ordeal! Just take it easy - and think positive thoughts  I'm sorry to hear you were poorly, but don't worry, you're not on your own - the twice i've been in hospital i was first in for the procedure and last to leave - i usually vomit for Wales if i've had anaesthetic   and then have a bit of a fainty fit! Plus,  as i came round from my lap, i talked so much i gave the poor nurse ear ache, talked a glass-eye to sleep. God knows what i said! Hope it wasn't anything rude   Such a needy patient! 

Kara - have a fab weekend, drifting sounds great fun.

Andi - any news on the weight loss programme? How do i get a ticker thingy?

Spooks, did you call today and ask about going private?

I had a nice surprise in the post today - £150 bill for my ivf consultation that i haven't had yet! No new clothes for me this month!

Hi to all the other ladies i've not mentioned.

Moth xx


----------



## miriam7

well thats a bit cheeky they will be billing you for treatment next! i will TRY and explain how to get a ticker!  if you go to tickerfactory.com you can make one  ..when you have made one you  copy it (you want the bb code)..then go to your profile page and to  -forum profile information-  and paste to your signiture box   not sure if that helps! lol


----------



## Moth

Cheers Miriam, thats really helpful - ill have a go now.

I see it's your birthday soon - got anything planned? x


----------



## miriam7

only a big p##s up! before i get on the healthy wagon again!


----------



## Moth

Sounds good to me! I could do with a night out like that! will you go out in town?

Just tried the ticker thing but had trouble pasting it, not sure if it'll appear or not. x


----------



## miriam7

whey hey ..your tickers fine! yep will be going into town for a late one.. its my sisters 35th 3 days before so there should be a few of us


----------



## CookieSal

Morning all, working from home again today!  

How are we all today?


----------



## ebonie

Hello sal how are you feeling hun ?
Im ok wont be long and i will be going to bed as i have just come of night shift !!!


----------



## CookieSal

I'm OK chick, taking it easy.  Feeling very negative but not in a really bad way, just can't entertain the idea that it could work and am focussing on letting my body recover from the procedure.

Have a lovely sleep.


----------



## ebonie

Ohh hun i understand how you are feeling hun   
But try and keep up the PMA. And i really think that ur eggs are now starting to settle in for the next nine months     keep ur chin up !!!


----------



## miriam7

morning ladies! keep resting sally .. i was aching and bloated for days after egg collection i suppose you had the same sort of thing done as you must of had some sort of needle in there to reduce those follies ..ebonie get to bed!


----------



## CookieSal

I'm back to drinking masses of water, drinking pineapple juice and all the other good things so I know I am giving myself a chance.

Thing is, if eggy and swimmer were going to bond then it would have happened sometime on Wed so I suppose all I am waiting for now is to see if I get any signs of implantation.   

Hey Miriam - thanks for that girl - good to know I am not reacting completely weirdly.    how are you today?


----------



## ebonie

Hello miriam u are up nice and early  
I am going soon i dont mind so much as  i am not in work till tuesday so got plenty of time to catch up lol

Oh sal    u make sure u rest up hun !!!


----------



## miriam7

i know im up early for me   i gotta go get my nails done i broke one yesterday ..i get a lift there but will walk home..! might finish tidying the garden then if the weather stays ok!


----------



## CookieSal

Your day sounds more exciting than mine then Miriam.  

Em, get some sleep chick, you're gonna be shattered otherwise.


----------



## ebonie

Lol sounds like a good day planned !!
I have to go to bed lol get up pick jack up, Go to the cemetary its hubbys sisters birthday today so got to put some flowers on her grave  .
Then take hubby to club hes going earlier tonight  lol then i think once jack is in bed i will be cracking open a bottle of wine lol thats my day planned oh yeah i have to cook food as well.
Isnt my life exciting  ]
I will go now sal thanks hun 
I suppose im just being to nosey now lol


----------



## miriam7

right im off be back later! lol


----------



## ebonie

Im off to bed now have a great day all of you hugs emma xxxx


----------



## ANDI68

Morning girls,

Sal, it will drive you potty waiting for any symptom/sign and as you know from FF it makes no difference what you feel until test day when AF does or doesn't show up.  But that doesn't stop us analysing every twinge or not   

Keep positive hun, you must believe you have a chance.


----------



## CookieSal

What's your day got in store for you Andi?

I'm still in my dressing gown, really need a shower. LOL  Bored of working alread, moggies are sleeping in the conservatory and I feel like joining them.

I don't really know what signs I should look for anyway which I think is an advantage.


----------



## ANDI68

That's good then Sal  

I'm still in my dressing gown too.  I was gonna go shopping to Talbot Green but that's only to have something to do so I've decided to save money and fuel and go for a walk instead to see my parents, it's probably about a 3 mile round trip.  I just made a curry, got a bit of ironing to do, will get a shower and then I'm off walking.

Enjoy the rest of your day hun, maybe you could get a sleep ... who would know


----------



## CookieSal

I know - Barney and Bessy wouldn't tell    Have a nice walk sweetie, catch up with you later xxx


----------



## ANDI68

Spooks, did you call the Clinic the other day about the waiting list/self funding?


----------



## Moth

Hi everyone. Glad to hear i'm not the only one still in a dressing gown!

Sal, it's great that you're able to work from home but hope you aren't doing too much work. Like Andi said, you need to try and stay positive. I bet you've got all sorts of thoughts going round in your head. I know i'll be the same if/when i start tx. Don't know what else to say really, but try and think of that glass as half full and NOT half empty.  

Can't be bothered to do anything today, was going to sort the attic but not sure i can face crawling around a dark space all day! Am a bit fed up of looking up 'infertility info', it seems to be taking over my life at the mo, plus i am now bog-eyed from looking at the screen for such long periods of time. I'm sure dp thinks i'm up to no good as i'm always on the computer lately and never really show him what i'm looking at! Maybe he thinks i'm on a dating website or something lol. 

Have a good day everyone - whatever you've all got planned.

Moth x


----------



## CookieSal

Hey Moth

It's easy to get sucked into IF research.  Try and find something else to distract you - I'm a hypocrite for even suggesting it as I failed to get a balanced approach but i know it's what I SHOULD do!

Just had a shower in the hope that it would help my bloated tummy to go down a bit - I still look ridiculous but at least I'm clean. 

At the moment I am trying not to think about anything as I think I will drive myself mad but it's always there in my mind.  Maybe I sholdn't do this or that just in case, what if it's trying to stick..... rapidly going loopy and still got 2 weeks to go!


----------



## lola C

Hi everyone

I shall be joining you in the loopiness Sal next week!

I had another scan today - am going in for egg collection next Tuesday with a view to ET on Friday 

I am sort of getting excited but trying not too (not too much anyway) pride before a fall 'n' all that   

Have a nice weekend all.  It's my birthday tomorrow so am looking foward to the Spiderwick Chronicles at the cinema - would have preferred 27 dresses but will have my boys in tow - one is 5 and the other's 40 so I have to choose something suitable for both    and pizza afterwards


----------



## ANDI68

Hi Lola,

Good luck for your EC Tuesday hun, did your follies grow much?

Ooohh and HAPPY BIRTHDAY for tomorrow ... enjoy your weekend


----------



## lola C

Thanks Andi - my follies had grown from about 11mm and 13 mm to about 17mm and 18mm, they were the biggest anyway - can't remember the exact sizes of the others 

Sal - the earliest PG symptom that I can recall was just feeling 'different' - that and not being able to sleep on my front anymore (my boobs weren't that big - just not comfortable!)


----------



## ANDI68

That's great Lola and you have a few more days for growth.  When is your trigger, Sunday?


----------



## miriam7

evening all.. its quite quiet tonight where is everyone! good luck for tues lola glad sally will be getting some company on the 2ww!


----------



## ANDI68

Ness is on the wait also Miriam.  How are you today Ness?


----------



## miriam7

whoops i sort of forgot ..seems like ness has been on it for ages! hope yr keeping sane


----------



## miriam7

thats good news then spooks .. go on holiday and relax or at least try too!  keep phoning the clinic ..i did! and hopefully your open evening will be in a month and treatment should start quite soon after..


----------



## ebonie

Hello girls  
Aww big hugs to you     spooks  
How are the rest of you girls ?

Did u get ur nails done miriam??

Any one on the   tonight lol

How are the rest of you girls ??


----------



## miriam7

lol spooks ! looks like its just you ebonie on the vino tonight unless popsi joins you!  im drinking tomorrow its bbq time   my nails are looking nice and posh! did you get everything done after today?  spooks you get 1 fresh and 1 frozen go on nhs ..ive just had all my nhs


----------



## miriam7

theres nothing wrong with pma and thinking ahead spooks.. i would wait for your nhs go and save your money ..


----------



## miriam7

night spooks


----------



## ANDI68

Hiyah everyone,

It's hard staying off the wine with all this influence around here.  Spooks blame them for your weak moment yesterday hun    I'm sure a little time of letting your hair down hasn't spoilt anything, we need to release now and again and very often, for me anyway, that's how I do it.  I drank a bottle of white last night Spooks, you're not on your own.  

Hope you get a nice holiday Spooks, where are you thinking of going?  I think it's quite natural to investigate boards that are 'in the future' so to speak as we need to be educated and they intrigue us  

Enjoy your BBQ Miriam.

Em, have you arranged a lift for Thursday?


----------



## ebonie

I have spoke nicely to hubby and he said he will pick me up i will most probably catch a bus down as darren will most probably be in work.Im hoping he will be home in time to pick jack up from school!!!


----------



## miriam7

how far away from there do you live then.. is it just 1 bus ride away? ..what did you do after today andi? bbq is tomorrow jeffs auntys 60th no doubt i will end up eating loads! ..jeffs mum has bought her a cake with her picture on it (they do them in asda now) i think i want one next week!


----------



## ebonie

Lol u should drop some hints for a cake miriam !!!
Yeah it is one bus but it comes every hour so a bit crap really thats why i wouldnt rely on it to go home i havent caught that bus in ages though so ill need to look at times!!!

Omg i am so bored tonight !!!


----------



## miriam7

boring i know ..it could be worse tho you could be in work! im of to watch lost now ..been waiting weeks! be back on in 40 minutes ..you might be drunk by then! lol


----------



## ebonie

Yip thats so true 
Enjoy ur (lost) miriam !!!
Speak later


----------



## ANDI68

Just did stuff around the house, cooking, cleaning, ironing you know all the crappy stuff.

Do you drive Miriam?

Off to watch a film now ... see you all later


----------



## miriam7

no i cant drive ..never even tried  jeff keeps telling me i have to learn! what you up to ebonie..lost was a good one ..does anyone watch it? wheres popsi tonight?


----------



## ebonie

Not a lot miriam bored stiff lol no i havent watched it what channel was it on ??
I havent seen popsi on line tonight !!!
Where are u pops!


----------



## miriam7

i dowloaded it on the putor ..if you aint seen it you would have to watch all 4 series!..its on sky 1 normaly


----------



## ebonie

ohh right i watched one episode when it first started but i have never seen it since lol
i take it ur an addict ,


----------



## popsi

hellooooo ladies ! here i am, I have been to watch the ospreys play rugby and have only just got in, my BIL picked us up so have had a few   how are all you lovely ladies  x


----------



## ebonie

Theres another one to join me   miriam is being good tonight pops lol
So pops how are you hun ??


----------



## popsi

I not too bad, glad its the weekend, as been a tough week as one of my closest friends dads passed away, and my other close friend has a week old baby boy !! so glad that week is over xx I am ok though,how are you em, have you rung the hospital at all, or are you just chilling out and not worrying about it ( i would not blame you with your lovely little boy  )


----------



## ebonie

Ohh u have had a tough week hun  

Are you going to come on thursday pops

No i havent phoned them up i am not in that frame of mind at the moment 
And i totally agree with you popsi he is beautiful i might be biased though lol

Miriam where u to ??


----------



## miriam7

sorry im watching balls of steel!  pops you have had a cr** week ..what you both up to over the weekend?


----------



## ebonie

Well i have nothing exciting planned im hoping it will be dry tomorrow as i need to paint some wrought  
iron fences im not looking forward to that but its got to be done lol
Thats it for my exciting weekend .
pretty boring really


----------



## miriam7

i dont plan on doing not much either!..i still havent painted the other half om my fence yet! anyone know where karas gone driffting too?


----------



## ebonie

No i dont know where kara have gone to !!

Popsi are u on ********??
miriam have u seen the new chat feature on ********.


----------



## miriam7

yes i just sent you a ******** message!


----------



## ebonie

Did u ill go look now?


----------



## popsi

Hiya Ladies

Sorry for not answering you last night, i went to bed !! <i know i am a lightweight LOL>

I dont know yet if i can come on Thursday, all depends on hospital appointment and funeral arrangements, so will know nearer the time, if I can possibly be there I will for sure 

Em - dont blame you for feeling like that hun, i dont think i would do it in your position either . Nope I am not on face book, DH joined last week, but I have not bothered, will do it someday i suppose LOL ! what you up to the weekend

Well I have no major plans for the weekend, I am going to the hairdressers now to have a nice cut and colour (long overdue !!), not good with a thumping headache <note to self .. dont mix wine and lager LOL!) and I had a drama this week as I found 3 grey hairs !!!! I have never had any before, i was going mad, DH though i had lost the plot LOL !!! then will go to my mums after to pick up my dog (stayed out last night not to be on her own LOL ! she is sooo spoilt) then just chill out I think, and tomorrow food shopping, healthy eating starts MONDAY !!!!! going to try to have a nice chill out weekend, as last weekend all me and DH did was argue because I was a grumpy monkey and moaning at everything for some unknow reason, so big efforts this week to have some fun.. think it will be bottle of wine and WII later xx

Ok a few personals

Sal - hope that your ok hun, glad to hear that your still resting, hope them little embies are snuggling in nicely   , any plans for the weekend

Andi - OMG ! could not belive your email last night, I will reply to you later honey, but I hope your ok  try to be strong x as for keeping off the wine, i think a few glasses is just what you need after all this x dont feel guilty its just not worth it, i honestly dont think it makes any difference, last time i was tx i went for a scan on the friday and they said only 3 small follies so EC would probably be cancelled and convert to IUI maybe, so i went home cried buckets and got absolutely hammered the weekend, when I went back monday there were 6 follies and EC was on wednesday !! LOL i am sure the wine must have helped out

Kara - I know your not around, hope you have a good time drifting 

Miriam - well the weather is nice today, so hope your painting your fence, watch your lovely new nails honey , are you out tonight

Spooks - your up early just like me.. sorry to hear the OE has been delayed again honey x but time does pass quicky .. and your still young x but I know its horrible, what you up to the weekend, dressing up as anyone  and as for the wine, well I think a nice release will do you good honey x

Lola - happy birthday to you honey x hope you have a nice day

Ness - how is your 2 ww going, when is test day now, try not to test too early honey x

Right better stop rambling now, lots of love to everyone I have missed out, I am thinking of you all, just no time for anymore personals, hairdresser calling LOL !!! got to banish these grey hairs

Love Andrea xxxx


----------



## ANDI68

LOL Andrea .. 3 grey hairs!!! Aww bless you, I had my first grey hair at 23, after I got married ... don't know if there's a connection there  Hope your coverage is good hun. I used to colour my hair dark but then I couldn't beat them and had to join them so now it's lighter to try and blend the grey in better. Hoe you can come on Thursday, it's be good to chat again.

<a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZN%2526i%253D13%252F13%255F10%255F10%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">







Lola, hope you have a great weekend before your fun and games next week.

Em, hope it's dry enough for that fence painting.

Miriam, what time is your BBQ?

DH just got called into work again, this is getting a habbit on a Saturday now and he won't turn down the money so I'm home alone for a little while.

******** ..... I'm like a fart on it ... so if you send me anything girls I may not get it 

Hi Spooks, you okay hun?

[fly]     [/fly]

Sending a big  to Sally & Ness ... hope the wait isn't toooo hard girls


----------



## ebonie

[fly]                             [fly][/fly][/fly]

LOLA


----------



## ebonie

Right ive had my fun lol

Hello girls 

          Popsi ~I will go back and have more tx Its just at the moment im not feeling very positive about it in time i will .Oh yeah i was talking about grey hairs to miriam last night i am going to have to start dying my hair as i have them dreaded greys  i am going to have to banish thme as well  
  and im younger than you pops lol.  have a nice weekend hun.

Andi I hope everything is ok with you sending you big hugs  

Ness~ hun I hope your feeling  good  thinking of you  

Sal ~how are you feeling? I hope karen is waiting on you hand and foot     

Miriam ~Did ur nieces get u up early this morning   Enjoy your BBQ tonight it looks a lovely day for a BBQ .(I wonder if i can raid someones BBQ  ). ont do anything i wouldnt do miriam lol

Kara I hope you are having a great weekend drifting hun !!!!

Spooks~The mystery woman   you should be in james bond   Got ur disguise ready for thursday 
I hope ur feeling a bit more   and have a great weekend   .

Lola ~Birthday girl have a great Birthday hun hope you have a nice weekend  

And to the rest of you sorry if i have missed people out im usless at personals Hugs to you all

Well i am going to go out and paint my fence it looks hard work   

 And i look forward to all the   on thursday!!!


----------



## miriam7

evening ladies! and HAPPY BIRTHDAY LOLA    ...just a quickie as i have been busy all day my neices came over then i mowed my front lawn and my mums..ive just had a bath and am off out for the bbq! be back on later! hope youve all had a nice day ..the weather has been nice for a change!


----------



## ebonie

I have been painting but i have run out of hammerite so need to bu some more yes its been a lovely day today, You have been busy miriam !! Enjoy ur BBQ  Tonight speak soon hugs emma xxx


----------



## ANDI68

Hope your hair is lovely And.  It feel good to have a little grooming and tidy up doesn't it.

I've changed hairdresser's in the last year, I know her from school and she works at the Salon I used to go to but she does it at home 3 days a week and about £25 cheaper.  I have foils and it costs a packet!!!

Em, bummer you run out of stuff.  I'd want to finish it  

Enjoy the BBQ Miriam, it's a great day weather wise.  I'm sure you'll be back later joining Emma on the      Are you partaking tonight Em?


----------



## ebonie

Lol i know andi i was not amused i thought it would be enough  
Well i think i will partake i cant let miriam drink on her own it wouldnt be very friendly of me llol
What are u doing tonight andi anything interesting or are u like me just in the house watching tv !!


----------



## ANDI68

Chilling at home Em, DH is cooking a steak.  Well he is supposed to be but took so long prepping I took over but he's looking after it ... it's in the oven steak    I have a little bit of wine too


----------



## ANDI68

Are you bringing your joke book along Thursday Em ?


----------



## ebonie

What joke book is that andi !!
Do u mean dahboards and vans ??

Sounds like ur having the same night as me andi!!
How are you ??


----------



## Moth

Hiya Andrea and Emma - looks like you're the only gals online tonight. Hope you're o.k.

I'm beginning to wonder about the connection between IVF and   LOL Maybe they should do a study on the effects of IVF and alcohol consumption   I may have to start drinking in the house if i'm going to be a regular on here!


Andrea - I'd just like to add that i wish i only had 3 grey hairs - lucky you! I have loads, which i lovingly dye every month! It's when you have grey hairs and they're not on your head that you should worry   Oh, the joys of being a mature woman. Maybe i should think about having a 'rinse' before my tx starts! Nothing's sacred when your legs are in stirrups LOL. I know you can get moustache and beard dye for men - can it be used anywhere else   Sorry, lowering the tone!

Hiya Sal, was just thinking about you as i was 'fast forwarding' a programme on sky+.  I bet you wish you could 'fast forward' the next 2 weeks. Wouldn't that be fab. Hope you're feeling o.k today.

Hello to all the other IVF Wales ladies  , however, you're probably very sensible and are tucked up in bed by now.

Moth x


----------



## miriam7

im back! lol after a few vodkas! i am on abreak and not sure when im having another go so thats my excuse for drinking! lol


----------



## ebonie

Hello moth hello miriam i am on the wine tonigt but didnt start till late lol how did ur night go hun ?/


----------



## monkeymind

Thought I'd pop in here and say hello! Wasn't sure where to go after the feb/march thread, anyway, hope you are all ok, I've been following you girls who helped me along through my painful treatment to see how you're doing and what's happening next, wishing you all the best of luck!

xxx


----------



## kara76

Hiya all i promise i will read back thr though when i get time, i need to be in work at 1pm til midnight

CD 20 for me

I have been using opk sat faint line/sunday faint and now i have a dark line this morning, so gona talk to clinic and maybe cancel blood test and have next week

omg girls the weekend was brill, my first drift event on a kinda track and i did myself proud and being the only girl too :happy:

friday night we got there and they had the biggest bonfire ever it was mental and i got a little drunk after unloading the cars and changing the wheels, met some great people too

onto saturday, i woke up after an hours sleep, cold and damp and omg i felt so sick with nerves, off we go and move the cars over to the track and wait for 8am, i drove round the track just to get my bearings and then it started and i thought sod it im gona go for it. My first few laps were a little poor but girls i got good and all the lads were well impressed :happy:

i will post some vids once we have got them up online, im working today at 1pm til midnight

now i have to fit it a fet before the next event lol


----------



## miriam7

lol   i bet the boys were impessed glad you enjoyed yourself! aint you got any digitals to check now you have a dark line?


----------



## CookieSal

Really chuffed you had a great time Kara - catch up later x


----------



## popsi

Sal - how are you now honey  

Everyone else.. catch you later x


----------



## CookieSal

Still got tummy pains but I am more mobile than I was.  I can't laugh without horrible pains and peeing hurts too - I basically think I have managed to strain every muscle in my upper body during the procedure - probably because it hurt so much despite the sedation.  I don't know how I get around this for future cycles - hypnosis?  The horrible bug seems to have gone, wind has not    Thinking I might go for the front door with the pessary tonight rather than the back    Anyone found this better?

Oh and negativity reigns!  

How are you?


----------



## lola C

I just wanted to pop in and say thank you  for all the lovely birthday wishes - I had a lovely day.

Cookie - I can't really help with the pessaries - have only every done the back door myself  . Apparently if you do the 'front door' it can feel a bit like it's going to 'fall out' sorry if TMI. I hope you are able to 'take it easy' - sounds like you've had quite a rough time of it. 

I really do have to go to bed now so sorry I can't reply to everyone else. I stayed up late for my 'trigger shot' last night and I'm just not used to going to bed so late 

I've got so used to going to bed at 9pm I think I could make it permanent 

Oh - and yes that is a womble on my profile


----------



## ANDI68

Lola, good luck for your EC tomorrow    

Sal, I've only used back door as the pessary comes out the front.  Glad you're feeling a bit better hun  

Kara, WOW great weekend ...  hope your batteries are recharged in readiness for your busy month ahead.

Hiyah Monkeymind, good to hear from you.  How was your scan?

Hows Andrea today?

Hiyah everyone else I haven't mentioned


----------



## miriam7

**** luck for tomorrow lola


----------



## popsi

hiya Girls

I am fine thanks And, not had much time online tonight playing the WII shattered now LOL !!!!

Lots of love to you all, will make time for personals later 

And x


----------



## miriam7

orrr i want a wii! maybee jeff will get me one for my birthday! lol


----------



## ebonie

Hello girls how are you all ??
[email protected] ohh i told u do him some favours and maybe he will get u a wii lol

Good luck for tomorrow lola!!!

Hows the rest of you girls?


----------



## popsi

Girls -- got to say they are really fab !! a whole lot of fun and a total release from all the stresses and strains of life and tx !! we have had a great laugh since getting one, i would recommend them to all, should be available on prescription LOL !!!!

night all... better messages tomorrow I promise


----------



## ANDI68

I can think of something else that should be available on prescription too      But then again I'd rather pay for prescriptions and have much more reasonable treatment and drug costs.

Miriam, you want everything for your Birthday.  I hope you get what you want hun


----------



## miriam7

well ladies ...i have just had my eyebrows and lashes tinted..my eyebrows are a bit dark!   ..hows sally and ness today?


----------



## kara76

a quick drift vid

http://s30.photobucket.com/albums/c350/karaellard/?action=view&current=SMOV0006.flv

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that Fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## CookieSal

Evening all *wave*

Still breathing!  Bloating still crazy although it does get a little less swollen for a bit then really flares up again, still holding my breath in pain when I pee - pretty sure it's just that my bladder muscle is trying to heal, hope it doesn't take too much longer.    Had a decent sleep last night which was fab.  Unfortunately the one thing I am craving is a hot bath!  Bah!!

When does Ness test?  Hope all is well  

What's everyone been up to?


----------



## Ness30

Hi Everyone,

Kara-sounds like you had a fun weekend I know realise what drifting is! Sounds like a laugh 

Sal-You poor thing hope the tummy eases off get loads of water down you may not hurt so much then when you pee. Hope you feel better soon hun 

Miriam-Hope you get what you want for your b'day-(not much) If you don't ask you don't get you deserve it luv x 

Anyway girls just to let you know I've had a blood test yesterday and they've said it's positive I'm in soo much shock I have been CONVINCED that it hasn't worked as I've had quite strong af pains and that imminent feeling you get before AF I was even running to the loo and checking today it felt thtat much as if I was gonna have Af they have said it's a good reading so we're sooo happy but nervous that everything's going to be o.k. I had the blood test because I've been so uncomfortable on progesterone and wanted to come off asap if it was negative well looks like I may have been uncomfortable for other reasons! I was completely speechless when they rang and told me today probably the biggest shock I've EVER had! I didn't realise the symptoms can be so similar to af!

I hope this has given you all a bit of hope. I just had to tell you all because I'm soo excited! Gonna keep it quite otherwise though a very happy Ness  xxx


----------



## ebonie

Omg that is fabolous news ness       i am so happy for you its absoloute fabolous news you take care of your self hugs emmaxxxxxx


----------



## popsi

Ness !!! thats the best news in the whole world, just what this site needed, but more importantly its fantastic for you and your DH !! I am so happy for you hun xxxx


----------



## ANDI68

[size=20pt]A B S O L U T E L Y F A N T A S T I C N E W S

Well done Ness & DH, I know you must be so over the moon  on your


----------



## kara76

that is such good news hunni 

im so pleased for you and the in house mod

lets this be the first of many

i too had really strong pains when it worked and i hear this is quite normal as there is a lot going on in there


----------



## CookieSal

Well done hunni, that's fabulous!!!       So chuffed for you.


----------



## miriam7

o my gosh ness!   im so pleased for you both..what good news!              .. this is just what we need to lift our spirits! sally i was gagging for nice warm bath on my 2ww i know exactly how you feel! !


----------



## kara76

right i think i better having a glass of vino to celebrate

****** off about my amh level


----------



## ebonie

Good night girls i have to to work speak soon hugs emma xxx


----------



## kara76

i can;t help mate

im ok really, just seem one thing after another and luke doesn;t really get it, lets just hope it doesn't take another 3 years


----------



## kara76

not finding much postive stuff at the moment, except ladies with low or lower levels can and do get pregnant just means we better go for it, as if we haven't been


----------



## miriam7

what exactly do the amh levels count then kara and how come you have only just been tested? ..


----------



## kara76

the test is quite new

its a marker for how many eggs you have left as the amh level drops as the ovarian reserve drops

no breaks from here in


----------



## ANDI68

Kara what does 9.2 mean then?  How much would you expect the level to drop say every year?  I've mentioned this to you before that I can't see how producing many eggs for these cycles aren't being taken from our reserves ... surely they have to be.  Are AMH levels lower in women who are/have had fertility treatment.  For instance, say you've had 3 IVF cycles and produced 24 egg over this time (8 per cycle) as opposed to one in a natural cycle, that must reduce the reserve by 2 years?  

Spooks I don't think I have a thyroid problem, unless of course that's why I ovulate early and have eggs that have difficulty fertilising.  Try not to worry hun


----------



## siheilwli

Spooks - I have a thyroid problem too, and have often been frustrated that no-one seems to take it seriously with IF. There is a thread somewhere on FF discussing things thyroidy, and supplements to take etc. (like extra folic acid, and B Vits) I always find that taking selenium makes me feel a bit better. Also your levels (can't remember which ones!! ) should ideally be between 1-2 for pregnancy, even though the "normal levels" can be considered a bit wider.  Unless I specifially ask my GP for tests, nobody seems to insist that I get checked often.  After my tx around Xmas, I really felt like I was seriously hyper, and that the drugs had messed with my levels.  
cat
x


----------



## monkeymind

Congratulations Ness, well done, great news!

Andi, scan went well having another next week which will be week 9, thanks for asking, hope you are well.

Hi to everyone else, hope you're all ok.
x


----------



## lillymay1975

Hi All

I'm showing up as new on here, but i have been unable to log in with my old details, so i started a new one.  I'm 32 33 in 2 weeks, been going to CARU/IVF wales for about 5 years all in all, HAD 3 IUI's all failed, last was March 07, been trying for a baby for about 6 years may be more.  Had a call yesterday to come to the IVF evening in My some time and could/should be starting our only IVF go a  bit after that.  Really scared and nervous, as we cannot afford IVF ourselves, have thought about egg sharing, so this IVF may not be the last and only chance we get.  So I'll be back on the here, reading with interest, and wishing you all BFP.....


----------



## miriam7

heloo lillymay   ..welcome to the madhouse! great news on your scan monkeymind you must be so pleased!


----------



## kara76

welcome lilymay


----------



## BG

Hi Everyone,
I am new to this part of FF.  Can I have a bit of a rant and advice ?  I am on day 13 of the TWW.  I have been having a very dark discharge for the last two days.  Not too much but enough.  Stupidly I did a test today and it came back negative.  I had 3 grade 1 embies put back.  Phoned up the clinic today and I was told that it was probably my period starting and that I should prepare myself for a negative cycle. I was told to keep taking the meds and take another test on Friday but be prepared !  I asked if there were any blood tests that they could do to see if anything was progressing and she said no.  Has anyone had the same type of bleeding as me and gone on the have a BFP with IVF Wales and also why did she not even consider that it could be implantation bleeding ?  I know I could be clinging onto nothing but I cant belive how cadid she was, I am devistated.  This was are last chance.
Any comfort or opinions would be gratefully recieved.

BG


----------



## BG

Thankyou spooks,
I am EVIL !!!!  but thanks for your support.  All the staff in the theatre side of things were fabulous, I could'nt fault them but the nurse I spoke to today I think was really insensitive, I dont think she meant to be nasty but I dont think I needed to hear what I did, I just wanted some advice on whether I could have some blood tests or should up my cyclogest.......NO FORGET IT  !!!!
I'm off again !!!!
BG


----------



## kara76

bg im sorry

implantion bleeding really is quite rare and upping cycleogest would really be pointless

im sorry you felt the nurse was insensetive, did you get her name?


----------



## ANDI68

Sorry that you've had a bit of a bad time BG, you can ask for a HCG blood test you know, then you'll know either way.  I had one before my official test date


----------



## ANDI68

Spooks  ... you always make me chuckle. I've got enough problems without a thyroid one as well. It's a real shame you can't come along tomorrow you know.

Hi Monkeymind, glad all is going well. Do you want to come along to the meet up tomorrow?

Welcome Lillymay, is this your NHS turn? Do you want to come along to the meet up tomorrow too? 

Anyone else I haven't asked if you want to come along to the meet up tomorrow? 

<a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZN%2526i%253D7%252F7%255F5%255F134%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">









Any ideas girls, that don't cost too much, to get me relaxed and ready for this next round of tx.

I've got over two hurdles today that were bothering me and I need to chill my mind more even though I still have some more hurdles to get over


----------



## kara76

i feel a little stressed why i won't know, suppose cause i have no dates and just have to hope it doesnlt fall on sil wedding day


----------



## lola C

Hi everyone

BG - a friend of mine did have some brownish spotting soon after her positive pg test and on and off for a couple of weeks after and she went on to have a normal pregnancy. Have some  anyway.

Ness - it's fab news - it bought a tear to my eye to read your post (and I haven't even been here that long!) Congratulations

Spooks - I hope you don't have to wait too long for an open evening.

Well I had my egg collection yesterday - they got five eggs  and when they phoned this morning three of them had fertlised  I'm trying to take it one day at a time here but it's hard isn't it?

I now have to await a phone call tomorrow as they might put two back tomorrow rather than Friday. I am trying to think of things to do for my TWW...I have been reading loads already...I was thinking of doing a cross stitch just to keep my hands busy....Perhaps I should try and teach myself to knit - except I think I would find that just tooooooooooooo frustrating!

I believe a few of you are out tomorrow evening so have some vino for me!!!


----------



## kara76

3 is good hunni

if there are 2 clear front runners tomorrow they would rather them me back with you

try and stay postive


----------



## ebonie

Hello all big hugs to Bg im sorry hun !!!

Andi why dont u try some reiki meditation it is very relaxing i do it in my house only because i used to go to spiritual church so they taught me there !!!

You can buy meditaion cds of the net or any where basically!!!

Lola wishing you loads of luck for et hun big hugs emmaxxx


----------



## lola C

Thanks for good wishes - I think the trouble is kara - I am trying to be positive but without getting too excited if you get my drift?

Andi - I got myself a hypnotherapy DVD - prepare to conceive and prepare for IVF - they were about £16 each  I know I should be trying some 'visualisation' techniques or something but when someone else is doing the talking it's much easier.

http://www.natalhypnotherapy.co.uk/1676/93841.html

I do find it very relaxing and I really 'switch off' to the outside world when I'm listening. Oh and I got a really cheap portable CD player from ebay for about a fiver 

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that Fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## ANDI68

It's horrible Kara when you have to wait for your body and you're not really gonna have much notice are you this time?  Sods law your AF will be late when you're waiting for it and ovulation fluctuates from one month to the next.  That one of the   things about tx the uncertainty of dates and planning etc.

Well done Lola on your eggs and your fertilisation.  Good luck for the transfer.

Thanks for the ideas girls, I have the natal hypnotherapy CD but I can't be hypnotised but maybe I'll give it another go.  I downloaded it onto my MP3 player.  Meditation is that like hypnosis Em?


----------



## kara76

i won't know even a rough date til af but this month i didn;t surge til day 21


----------



## miriam7

good luck lola for the phonecall in the morning        fingers crossed for you too bg ..its not over till test day hopefully       ..sorry the nurse wasnt to understanding thats not what you need when your prob p'd off already.. i think they need to give kara a job there we would love it she answerd the phones! lol


----------



## kara76

i would love to be a fertility nurse lol


----------



## miriam7

lol ..i think you would make a brill one!


----------



## kara76

thanks hun


----------



## Moth

Hi everyone

Just wanted to pop on and say i hope you all have a great 'meet' tomorrow. 

Kara, sorry you were cheesed off with your AMH results, i hope you managed to find out a bit more info. I'm going to ask if they'll do mine next week, seeing as i'm a geriatric - just as well know the worst before i start thinking everything's o.k. Not too hopeful whether we'll be able to even start tx, but guess i should wait and see what they say.  

Sal - how are you? Hope you're not as bloated this week and that you're getting through each day without too much stress and getting some sleep!

Congratulations Ness, i've just read your post and thats brilliant news -   

Spooks - i have an underactive thyroid, my levels last week were T4 16 and TSH 0.9 but last august they were T4 14 and TSH 2.3.  My GP says the TSH range should be 9 - 25 but i know other GP's / labs have different ranges.I have been taking 100mcg thyroxine for 12 months now. When i go for my consultation next week i will be asking about this as i know it can affect fertility, and i've also read that levels of TSH should be between 1 and 2. i felt gutted when i realised the connection between the thyroid and fertility as it's yet another problem to add to the others, they seem to think the higher the TSH, the less likely it is that you can get pregnant or maintain a pregnancy. Anyway, once i've asked the question next week -  i will let you know what they say (tho i suspect it'll be the same answer you had!)   x

BG - i'm sorry to hear you're so worried, try and stay focused - i guess your dp didn't manage to hide those tes  t kits from you.    

Lola - glad your ec went well, good luck for the et and 2ww go quickly for you!

Andi - hope you are feeling a bit better this week. x

Miriam & Ebonie - on the shandys tonight? i was like a bear with a sore head the other morning after talking to you in the chat room till 2am   Still feel wrecked! Was like a zombie in work all day  

Welcome Lillymay!

Hope i haven't missed out anyone, if so, i'm sorry! But i have the brain of a gnat at the moment (head full of fertility info, statistics and negative thoughts!)

Have a brill time tomorrow, will be thinking of you all chatting whilst i'm in work. 

Take care everyone

Love moth x (was that a long post or wot!)


----------



## ANDI68

Morning girls, 

How did you all know you had a thyroid problem.  What symptoms did you have?  It seems to be quite common.

Moth, I'm feeling a bit less stressed at the mo, but goodness knows how long it'll last


----------



## miriam7

lol moth your not a geriatric! i see you were up late again last night ...so was i !


----------



## Moth

Hiya ladies

Hope you've had a good afternoon / evening at your ''get together''. 

 Miriam - yeah, i'd had a stressful evening so i thought i'd stress myself out even more by reading stuff on FF! it's o.k. for you staying up late, you don't have to get up in the mornings at the moment!

Andi - my thyroid condition was finally spotted as i'd been back and forth the docs for a while with extremely painful af / heavy (no pain killers would touch the pain i was in - which is still as bad even though i'm on the thyroxine!   ). I was eating healthily, going to the gym etc but just could not shed a pound - and as i really wasn't eating or drinking too much, i knew there was something up, also i had been quite down in the dumps and was really lethargic all the time and also short tempered - all this i'd put down to my parents being ill at the time. The gp just ran some blood tests and i discovered i had high cholesterol, a problem with my blood clotting and an underactive thyroid! What a joyous day that was!    I'm sure you may have all those symptoms that i had, but don't be too hopeful, it's no fun to have a 'condition' and my friend had those symptoms too - mainly weight gain -but hers was fine  

I must say though, i'm really surprised yours hasn't been checked if you've had fertility probs as it's can affect this quite a lot. Maybe worth asking your GP to check out - if you've had blood tests at some point maybe they've already checked your levels? there's quite a lot of thyroid info on the net. They should run a test for you, it's pretty common. Let me know if you've got any questions.

Hope everyone has a good bank holiday weekend.

Moth x


----------



## popsi

Hi Moth & Spooks, 

Nice to see someone about tonight, i did not make it to the meet as I had to help my friend who's dads funeral is tomorrow, so could not go at the last min, but i am sure they are having a good time, i will be there next time for sure would be good if you could come too ( obviously you in disguse spooks  )

Well I dont have a thyroid problem (i dont think lol .. had loads of bloods done last year as I was really ill) but I have M.E. so i know its not nice to have a condition ! but hey makes for good conversation i guess  

Well I am still on my "patient 31 smarties" hope that they are the real mccoy and are preparing good eggs as I start downregging next month now


----------



## miriam7

evening ladies! im back in 1 piece..the rest must still be chatting away! lol sorry you couldnt make it popsi .. hope to see you next month instead xxx


----------



## ebonie

Evening ladies im back now as well lol i left kara and andrea there still chatting away lol  
How are you girls


----------



## CookieSal

I'm here too but not for long, we have just experienced the wonderous moment that is "bum time" and now I have to update my online diary.

Quick update on the evening - plenty of conversation themed to put fellow patrons off their food and plenty of alcohol consumed by some who shall remain nameless.

I think a June date needs to be planned ASAP!


----------



## ebonie

Lol @sal 
The conversation did get a bit   
But it was a great day xxx cant wait for the next meet lol


----------



## miriam7

i wonder who was drinking plus  im wondering how lola got on today...


----------



## ANDI68

I had my thyroid checked but it was a few years ago now and was okay then.


----------



## ebonie

Hey girls watch channel five lol interesting !!!
Where is kara she would enjoy this lol rofl


----------



## Moth

Hiya girls, glad you had a good old chin wag! I bet you really put everyone off their food.

Popsi - sorry i missed you online earlier - all on your lonesome! Here i am burning the midnight oil again - must start going to bed early!

Im sorry to hear about your friends dad, all the best for tomorrow - it's tough to see your friends going through such a loss.    

Maybe i'll be able to make the next meet, it would be nice to put some faces to names.  Are you on dhea trial then popsi? i read somewhere that it's also good for people like me of a certain age (old age!)

Sal - i hope your afternoon jaunt did you good. How are you feeling this week? 

Well i'm off for a nap. Hope you all got back safely. Hi to everyone - getting too many of us to mention i think!

Moth x


----------



## ANDI68

Will be thinking of you today Andrea  

How did transfer go Lola?  Hope all is well


----------



## popsi

Morning Girlies 

Well it sounds like you all had a ball last night, i am so glad that you enjoyed <but gutted i did not make it> ... sounds like we kept up the good old conversations to scare everyone else away and almost get us arrested LOL.. good to see things dont change   

Moth .. yes I am on the DHEA trial, so will have to see how that pans out, I am on it as i only had one egg last time so now classed a a "poor responder" I told them I dont care what you class me as just sort it LOL !!

Sal - hope your feeling ok hun  i been worried about you the last couple of weeks x your 2ww is almost over now sweetie, where is your online diary ?

Kara - hope you got home safe, bet you have more questions for lyndon after last night  

Ebonie & Miriam - hope you to did NOT behave on the alcohol, no point drinking if your gonna be good girls hey , what plans have you both got for the weekend

Andi - hope that you are feeling a little more positve after the chat with the girls hun, hope your counting goes ok today zzzzzzz 

Nikki - sorry i did not get to meet you.. but hopefully will next time x

Lola - hope transfer went well for you and your now PUPO

Ness - how is our pregnant one  , did you go last night ?

Right i have no doubt left someone out, so love and  to you all.. and I look forward to arranging a June meet soon  .. when i shall make every effort to be there this time 

Bye for now.. off to sort clothes and get ready for today  i will be glad when 1pm comes and the worse is then over

Andrea xxxx


----------



## kara76

popsi hope today goes aswell as it can mate, thought are with you and your friends family

think im at the end of my questions, saying that i was gona hold off this af but decided nope leave it all to fate and if et before wedding so be it

crikey its getting close to my tooth op now ouch ouch ouch morphine will be needed

how are the drunks today?


----------



## ebonie

Hello girls 

Hiya moth i hope you can make it next time hun it will be nice to meet you xxxx

popsi ~i am sending all my love out to you all today   xxxx

kara  ~~You have to do what feels right for you hun and yes i am fine this morning lol 

andi  ~ Are you having fun today 1006,1007,1008, lol

Sal ~how are u feeling this morning hun i hope u are feeling a little bit more positive    

Ness ~how u feeling hun i hope u are resting up enjoy the  wedding tomorrow have a great day  

nikki~Ohh bless Look forward to meeting you again hun u will have to get a dog sitter next time lol

spooks~~i seen you yesterday lol hiding behind ur laptop in ur stripes lol what a dodgy character u looked lol How are you hun  

Miriam ~~Enjoy ur shopping today dont spend to much!! oh on second thoughts spend spend the lot lol

Ravan ~I can see you reading this !!!! get on here lol

Well i am not up to much today got to stay in and wait for tescos to deliver a nintendo wii for jacks birthday so my life is on hold till that comes lol
            
                                          Sorry if i have missed anyone out i think i need to get a note book to write every bodys names in hugs to who i have missed...love emma xxxxx


----------



## popsi

hi girls

well just got back now, it was really sad and i was being very brave and holding it together until they read a poem that his grandson had written (my friends son) and oh my god then i just        it was so sad and moving, but anyway enough of that, how are we all well the weather is sunny for now anyway, so hopefully will show itself a little over the weekend, i am going to watch a local rugby game tomorrow .. they are hopeless LOL but its our village against the next village so will be lots of people there and should be a fight on the field during play LOL .. and we can walk so can have a few bevvies at the same time... lovely  

Em, your little boy will love his WII as I am sure his mam and dad will to.. i love ours, bought mario kart and wheel today so gonna have a go later, but cant get a wii fit for love not money !!!! not happy bunny !! i want one   

Andi- keep counting honey  x

Kara - what you up to the weekend .. good luck for the teeth, remember morphine is good LOL !!

Miriam - what are you birthday plans honey.. <alcohol i know your a girl after my own heart on that one lol>

Sal - your quiet honey hope your ok xx will text you now

Love to everyone else

Andrea x


----------



## ANDI68

Hi And, I don't know what to say apart from it's bound to be upsetting for you and the harder you try and fight it the bigger the build up often is. Hope you're feeling a bit better now hun 

Em, I was thinking of buying DH a Wii for his birthday ... well I fancied it actually 

Girls, my head is in a spin <a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZN%2526i%253D4%252F4%255F13%255F16v%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">









The counting wasn't a problem but the way you had to record the votes by number on a graph made you quite cross eyed and hard going. I always atrract the most unusal or people and they teamed me up with an odd ball 

Anyway, cheque is in the post ... not bad £90 for 6 hours work.


----------



## siheilwli

Andi - 6 hours - lucky girl, I was working in the Cardiff North Count... (not counting, just as a stringer for the media) - didn't finish until 5.30 and had a recount at 11.00 this morning - feel absolutely like a zombie by now... so I'm going to have a nap for a while.  Not surprised you were cross eyed, those little boxes for the ticks were tiny!


----------



## ebonie

Hiya girls 
Spooks~~ no i havent  tried it yet, its hiding in my wardrobe i told him today that he might not have one as the shops  wont have any, so i said id get him something good i want him to be more excited when he does have a surprise      LOL how did u know that i was laughing when u said about miriam she was slipping further underneath her seat   lol i was very good though,

Andi ~ohh it sounded hard work hun and u got dumped with a strange one, at least its over now lol for  

sihweli ~u didnt have much sleep then hun go have a good sleep and then get back on here ;lol

popsi ~hun    its so sad isnt it im thinking of you and ur friends and her family,
enjoy the rugby andi i love the local derby it is good almost guarented excitement on the pitch and i used to love going to the club after i used to watch rugby every saturday home or away and always would end up drunk lol my hubby used to play so had to watch him   

miriam~ have you finished your spending yet lol

kara ~Are u working today then ?

hugs emmaxxxx


----------



## CookieSal

Well that was the longest day ever - or it seemed it.  I the end I left at 3:45 and went to Asda to try and find something to wear tomorrow (hen day) but couldn't really see anything so hoping M&S this evening will be more successful.  

Sorry if I have been a bit quiet online - no real reason, just not had as much home time really.  I am sure I will make up for it    Sorry too if I was very negative yesterday - I just feel it is such a long shot and I would so love to be in with a chance.  I went to look at the pregnancy tests in Asda just now but felt sick and couldn't buy one..... I know I will  have to do it but I am terrified.

Anyway enough of this misery - it's a 3 day weekend - YAY!  OK so it is going to rain most of the time but at least I don't have to go to work!  

Ands - my online diary is in the IUI diaries section - I would post you a link but I have no clue how to so I'll have to let you find your way.  It's not a particularly entertaining read but it will be a good reminder for me and I hope there might just be one little thing in it that may help someone else on the boards.

I'll catch up properly later (hopefully) - got to sort out my scrapping moggies a sec...me thinks they want mummy's attention.


----------



## lola C

Hi everyone - I just wanted to pop in and update you.

Thanks for all the hugs and good wishes for my ET which was yesterday - it went OK.  I have a two cell and a three cell on board which is apparently just as they should be.  Unfortunately the other one wasn't suitable for freezing - c'est la vie   

I am trying hard to put my feet up and not do alot but it's not really in my nature.  I have tried to be selective about the daytime TV I watched today too but oh - there is just so much utter rubbish on isn't there!  I have plenty of books and magazines so I'm doing all right on that front    I think I just need more chocolate!!!   

I am wondering what does PUPO mean - perhaps someone can enlighten me  please?    

It sound like a few of you had a good meet though?

Sending you all good wishes and hope you all have a good BH weekend!


----------



## ebonie

Ohh sal you was fine yesterday hun dont apologise after  what u went through it will be hard to not be negative but im sending you positive thoughts  next time we see you u will have a tiny bump                                       lots of them lol 
I hope you find somehing nice to wear in m+s hun !!!!
and have a great weekend,

LOLA ~Congrats on the two that have been put back they are now snuggling in for the next months hun         take it easy hugs emmaxxxxxxxx


----------



## kara76

im in work and its busy so only flicked through the threads

lola well done on being pupo

sal mate hugs hun, i never buy any til the day before

right better do somemore work

im tired girls.....need some meat too lol


----------



## lola C

Aha - thank you!

Am off to watch the Golden Compass now!  Have a nice evening


----------



## popsi

Sally - just read your diary  , aww bless you hun


----------



## Ness30

Hi girls,

I hope you had a nice time last night I'm really sorry I couldn't make it I was just oo shatered I haven't slept that well all week with the excitement of everything and it just really caught up with me I felt like a zombie yesterday and was asleep on sofa by 6.15! I've also been told to take it easy so thought it was wise to stay at home and get some rest. I did miss you all though and hope you had a gd catch up. I'm fine still getting period like cramps but they've eased off a bit now but still getting them I'm just so scared that things are gonna go wrong but am grateful to be where I am. I will feel much better on the 12th when I have my scan at least I'll know then how things are.  

SAL-I'm thinking of you hun, try and keep your chin up. Easy to say I know, but you should have seen me on Sunday and then look what happened-you really do never know -that's what I've learn't!   

Lola-Good luck, I'' have fingers crossed for you, try and be as relaxed as poss-says she whos on absoloute pins at the moment! Do as I say not as I do!   xx

Miriam-Hope you had a good b'day xx

Kara-Don't work too hard hun! xx

Andi-Hope all is o.k. xx

Ebonie-hope you enjoyed last night and told some more of your hilarious stories!   

Hi to everyone else have a fantastic weekend   xxxx


----------



## popsi

Ness - good to see that our pregnant lady is resting honey xxx


----------



## ANDI68

Sal, hope you're feeling more uplifted hun, your diary yesterday seems to relate that. Bet you're looking forward to a nice long weekend. It's a bummer about your visit on test day and all that weekend 

Andrea, how are you tonight hun? Been a testing day for you I bet. Missed you last night xx

Ness, keep up that PMA sweetie, we're all rooting for you. Missed you last night too. Enjoy your day tomorrow xx

Lola, glad you're officially PUPO, fingers crossed for you hun. What have you decided to do to keep busy over the next few weeks?

Kara, bummer you're at work hun. Have you checked everyone in yet? How are you feeling about your operation next week. You have a big week, op and a hen night!!!

Cat, I opted for the day counting today, coundn't bear the overnight one last night  How are things with you? Did you book your follow up? How long is it to your holiday. I feel like I need a holiday, I'm so worn out with all this tx and planning.

Spooks, you've got to be kidding  You'll never be able to stay away.

It was great to meet up again Nikki 

Em, you make me smile, you're a great girl 

Miriam, <a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZN%2526i%253D36%252F36%255F22%255F9%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">







for tomorrow. Have a great time hun xxx

Moth, hiyah how are you coping with the wait. After the weekend you'll soon be at your appt. Good luck!

I had the headache from hell today by the time I finished the count. It had nothing to do with the wine last night


----------



## siheilwli

Andi - good move the day count! No we haven't booked our follow up yet... DH was supposed to book it around his work, but hasn't done it!   It doesn't really bother me though, 'cos we really don't want to do another tx for a while. Time for a break and to get back to normality for the summer I think... and maybe a crash diet    

Girls - I'm not going to be on for a while... off on my hols... for a few weeks   so take care everyone and   to you all.

Cat
x


----------



## ANDI68

Have a great holiday Cat.... hope you're lucky TTC in the heat


----------



## miriam7

i give up..!   i just did a long message and lost it ..i bl###y hate it when that happens  .. well done lola and good luck for your 2ww       what are we all up to on the weekend? im knackered my feet are killing from walking round cardiff all day...ive had a tidy up so i dont have to do anything tomorrow and i have just had a chinese!


----------



## ANDI68

I just had a chinese too Miriam  

Can anyone please explain the Wii to me. What do I need to buy? ... there's loads of stuff on the market.


----------



## miriam7

it was yummy tho  ..i havent got a clue bout the wii apart from its good to play! my sisters just bought mario like popsi.. i said to her she will end up staying in tomorrow night she will be glued to it!


----------



## ebonie

I havent a clue either andi i have just got the wii for now, I do know that i need another controls so i have to buy that as well but i think i will buy games for it when jack asks, you can already play sports on the wii andi it do come with that hun!!!!


----------



## ebonie

[fly]HAPPY BIRTHDAY MIRIAM !!!!!!!!!![/fly]

                                                      TO YOU LOL


----------



## kara76

happy birthday hun

have a great night and enjoy the beer

i have a cold i think, im not telling hospital as i want this tooth out, also it feels like i have PMT!!!!

as for a wii i want one too


----------



## ANDI68

Kara, hope it's not gonna take hold hun

Has your PMT been worse lately, or do you always get it bad?


----------



## kara76

i use to get it really bad but since acu its got better, im so tired though and that part of the problem

how you girls today?


----------



## ANDI68

​
MIRIAM​


----------



## miriam7

lol very clever i didnt know you could post pictures in a message!   well no wii for me ...i will have to go and play on my sisters!


----------



## ANDI68

Is the tiredness due to the PMT Kara?

I've been out shopping but didn't buy anything.  Think I will have to do my own Wii research  

What did you get for your birthday Miriam?


----------



## popsi

[fly]Happy Birthday Miriam xx have a great day[/fly]


----------



## miriam7

thanks pops... well ladies i have had my af for my birthday! just had a lovely long bath then  the   shows up typical!


----------



## kara76

what a witch, typical isn't it

im also researching wii's think i may have to get luke to pay half lol


----------



## ANDI68

Sorry to hear that Miriam, how many days are you?


----------



## popsi

miriam - bloody typical !!! she always shows up when you dont want here, what do you have planned for tonight honey

Kara - i would defo get a wii.. but i would get a wii fit package now too.. i have finally found a wii fit so waiting for it to arrive

Andi - what you up to tonight

Ems - no doubt see you around later chick x

Lots of love to everyone else i off now to make fajitas, but me and Dh a little tipsy after being out all day so should be fun lol.. think the golden retriever will cook it better than us .. lol.. oh well let see how it goes


----------



## ANDI68

And,

What do you mean by package ... a game or the wii console with the game when new?

I've just been for a walk.  DH is watching the rugby so I went alone.  I'm cooking some pasta soon And as no-one else is offering to cook here  

Kara, have you found any good deals hun.  I wanted to get DH a japanese karate gi for his birthday but I can't get hold of one so looks like it'll be a wii for weeeeee    I bought him a sat nav for his birthday before my last decent pay ran out (before changing jobs I mean) but he will be 40 so I guess I have to push the boat out a bit.

I'd love a dog, it would get me out walking more too.

Good luck with the fiajitas


----------



## popsi

And, the standard wii comes with the wii sports games and the console and one remote and one nunchuck (controller) but you can now buy a package which includes all the above and the wii fit board and fit games which are about £249.00, you will also need another remote (29.99 with 5 games) and an additional nunchuck £14.99if you want to play together.. hope this clarifies it for you chick, if not let me know x and be prepared to keep spending lol, we bought the mario go kart game yesterday which comes with a steering wheel (one!) but now i want my own wheel so thats another 20 quid lol.. but hey its fun so who cares x


----------



## ANDI68

so why is there a nunchuck and a remote?


----------



## Moth

Evening ladies

Just a quick hello, am shattered as i went out for a few bevvies last night so didnt get home until late. I don't drink very often, so it kills me the next day!  Plus i ran 2.5 miles on the treadmill on thurs and now my legs are aching like mad.

Hope you are all enjoying the weekend.

 MIRIAM - hope you've had a lovely birthday   bet you drank everyone under the table - all that practising you've been doing!

Andi > yes will be glad to get the appt out of the way > am sick of thinking about it now> thanks for the best wishes. Sorry, No knowledge about wii stuff but had a go on my friend's mario cart racing game and it was brill!

Sorry for no other personal ladies but my keyboard has gone loopy, i'm pressing some of the keys and they're typing things they shouldn't be!

Take care

Moth x


----------



## ANDI68

Good Morning,

Spooks, you lost the bet then hun  Is DH still in bed? Thanks for the hobbies thread tip.

Moth, good to hear you let your hair down. You'll probably be thinking even more when your appt has gone as this does take over your mind life a little, however hard to try to not let it.

How's Miriam today ... the morning after?

Hope you're all having a good bank holiday break xxx


----------



## CookieSal

Miriam - Happy birthday for yesterday sweetie - sorry I couldn't get online, was in Bath enduring a hen do (enduring as I was the only one in a party of 12 who wasn't drinking!   )  Hope AF didn't spoil your day too much hunni.  

Spooks - Karen has been reading my diary, god love her.  Don't think any of it would come as a surprise, she knows me well enough    I know you're right about testing early and I do plan to test on the Friday too but I just think if I capture first wee of the day and use a Clear blue digital I should get a fairly good idea - of course this is assuming that AF hasn't already turned up.  I still have no symptoms whatsover so it seems as if my body is oblivious to all of this...aside from the wind of course.  


Kara - sorry you're not feeling too bright hunni.  Down those fluids (water not wine) and flush it out.  

Ands - thanks for your messages yesterday - they were an absolute Godsend as the hen day was a bit tough going.  The Bride to be had a good time though so that was the main thing (she is such a darling).  I think we are going to have a to get a Wii too - Karen wants one anyway so I'm sure it won't take much persuasion.  

Andi - how's things?  You doing much today?  I can't believe it is raining again - not that I am planning on going out until this evening so I don't know why I care but it would have been nice to be able to pootle in the garden.  

Moth - good luck with your appt, Andi is right, this is a process which just takes hold and does not let up.  (hopefully until the day you are holding your precious little one in your arms)  

Em - what are you doing this weekend?  Taking little un out and about?  Hope you're not working. 

Love to everyone xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kara76

morning girls

i went to a party last night had a few drinks and played wii, im getting one sod savings lol

i woke up at 3am and was so sick (i didn;t drink that much)

sal how was the hen do?

gtg as im working boo boo


----------



## CookieSal

Exrutiating - see diary entry!!!!    Never go on a hen do when you're the only one not drinking and the person who has organised the bus (your only way back home) is ****** as a fart and claims not to have the driver's number when he is almost an hour late and you are freezing to death waiting in the street.    Bless her, Karen was preparing to drive there and fetch me.  

You feeling better today?


----------



## kara76

oh no

this is gona be me next week

i feel better, ive done something naughtie



i sent luke out and brought a wii and getting the get fit board on wednesday i hope, i just felt i needed a treat, ive been saving every penny for months and months


----------



## kara76

hehe you can't keep away

i waited 25months to see someone but i know this has changed now


----------



## popsi

Just a quick one as only just got in and off for a bath as my mum coming up and we having a chinese and of course some bevvies !!

kara - good on you chicken .. it does you good, its all to easy for tx to take up all your energy, time and money, but sometimes you deserve a treat too.. and i have to say since we have our wii we have sooo much fun with it, which just has to be good for you as a couple  

Andi - hope your ok and having a nice day today chick, cant say i know that guy you said about, going to research where that address is now LOL.. think i may need spooks' disguises LOL !

Spooks - honey .. NEVER EVER own up to being on here LOL !! what they dont know dont harm them, sorry your feeling down chick, but believe me once your on the tx road and you get that call it goes by SOOOO quickly its unbelievable.

Sally - babe you did not have a great day yesterday you poor thing, in hindsight maybe you should not have gone, you have been through so much lately that maybe it was a step too far for you xx   you worry me so much honey xx 

Right lots and lots of love to you all MIRIAM !!!! do you have a hangover today

See ya all later, i feeling good today 

Andrea xxxxxxxx


----------



## ebonie

hello girls how are you all i hope ur all ok and enjoying this bank holiday weekend i was out down our friends house last night then we visited my parents today and tonight then i went over my sister inlaws house so i havent been in the house much,
Tomorrow we are down ur neck of the woods kara we are going  to folly farm for the day,
I hope you are all have a great day tomorrow what ever you are all doing lots of love emmaxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## CookieSal

Ladies, a flying visit as have been out this evening (went to see Viva la Diva with my mum) and now it's past my bed time so I need to get some sleep.  Just wanted to say hello, send you all some love and   and hopefully I'll catch up with you all tomorrow. x  Mind you I think Karen has plans for me - cinema and shopping are on the list but I'll need some slob time too  

Sleep well, love you all xxx

PS: I think we're going to get a Wii now too


----------



## ANDI68

You're all getting Wii's before me   

Won't be seeing you much on here now then girls  

Sorry your hen do was a bit drawn out Sal, if you were closer to home it wouldn't have been such an ordeal, but I'm sure you're glad you went for your friend's sake.

Enjoy your day out Em.

Hope you're still feeling good And  

Kara, you deserve a treat hunni.  You will need something to occupy you while recouperating after your op on Weds too  

Spooks I would check your starting date on the waiting list as we were told initally on our 1st appt it was the date we were referred from our local hospital then on our second appt they changed their mind and said the waiting list date started from when we had our first consultation at CARU which was 6 months later ... a hell of difference when you think you're nearly at the top of the list and they move the goal posts.  I think I told you before, in the end we decided to fund ourselves because we couldn't get a firm/agreed answer from anyone even though the same person told us different things   

Moth .... 3 days away from appt 
Cat .... who's on hols, hope you're having a great time. 
Nikki .... whos probably working hard .. good luck for your scan tomorrow. 
Ness .... I hope you're putting your feet up, hope you and DH are both okay?
Scouse ....  
Monkeymind ... let us know how you're getting on.
Lola .... How are you coping hun, what is your boredom breaking hobby for these few weeks?
Miriam ... how have the birthday celebrations been, you hungover still?

Hi to everyone else I may have missed


----------



## CookieSal

Morning all

Just a quick one to warn you all of the inevitable - traces of blood in CM this morning - me thinks this doesn't look good.  

Sx


----------



## popsi

Sally honey .. .dont give up hope i think a lot of ladies have early bleeding and then go on to have happy healthy pregnancies xxx


----------



## CookieSal

Thanks babe but something tells me this isn't good news      I thought with the pessaries I would at least get to test day.


----------



## popsi

Lots dont honey x i know whatever I say wont help, but as other girls told me the 1st time is just like a practice for the clinic, then they know your body and can get it right xx   try not to be too upset babe you dont know anything for sure yet xx


----------



## CookieSal

Thanks chick, it's pale red but getting heavier    I wouldn't be so upset if I could just start again with the next cycle but it's the uncertainty of what is going to happen next.


----------



## popsi

I know love, but i bet you start over again with no problems, IF it comes to that, just read your diary.. is Karen on honey


----------



## CookieSal

Karen's OK - bit sad as she can't fix the family problem but it's not come completely out of the blue in some ways.


----------



## popsi

Ok honey.. well i wont ask anymore, but you know that I am here if you need to talk, xx now try not to worry too much i know you will as your just like me, and i am around and about most of today <other than an hour when popping to B & Q> so shout if you need me xx


----------



## CookieSal

Thanks chick.  Hopefully I can get my crying out of the way today so I can be more in control tomorrow and start being more pro-active, call the clinic etc tomorrow.  Presumably I still have to test on Friday regardless.


----------



## BG

Hopefully this will put a smille on your faces and give you hope that it is not over until its over.  As you know I had a rather off putting conversation with a nurse at IVF Wales, really negative and told me I should prepare myself for the worst.  Well on my test date, Saturday,we had a BFP.  I think it must be late implantation and the bleeding went on for about 5 days, we really thought it was over, so much so that I made an appointment to get my thyroid checked, wrote a letter to the social services re adoption and booked a consultation with the consultant.  Going to phone up on Tuesday with great delight to tell said nurse that it obviously was not my period.  We have a long way to go yet, we never seem to get passed 6 weeks, but we have been given one more chance, so fingers crossed.  It is a battle everyday but we all seem prepared to keep fighting !!! GOOD LUCK TO ALL OF YOU.
BG


----------



## CookieSal

Congratulations BG, will keep my fingers crossed for you that this one sticks for the long term.


----------



## miriam7

afternoon ladies .. i have just about survived!  keep your chin up sall ..isnt it to early for your af...when did you ovulate? bg thats great news congratulations ..i have my fingers crossed for you        i had a great birthday from what i can remember   i was sick last night tho i logged in went to write a message and had to run to the toilet to be sick...i then lay on the sofa and watched the first series of gavin and stacy..you were right popsi its funny ...uncle bryn is my favourate!


----------



## CookieSal

Oh Miriam - take it easy girlie.  

This is only cycle day 24 (12 days post insemination) for me so I am a bit confused but figure the drugs can throw things off so maybe my body has just had enough of this cycle.    At the moment it's just like very light brown discharge (was pinky/red earlier) but have been crampy all day, especially on the RHS so it feels as if AF is brewing.  Bi-atch!    I just want it to either stop or AF to get on with it now so I can at least have a bath and a glass of wine.  I do NOT want a week of uncertainty and knicker checking.


----------



## ANDI68

Sally, this is very early for AF you know.  The drugs tend to delay rather than bring things on earlier hun.  Keep taking the pessaries until test day and keep those fingers crossed. 

Congrats BG .. what news hey after the week you've had.  Hoping and   you will make it to the end this time  

See no-one can say either way even if bleeding occurs and an early test.  I guess there is a damn good reason for a specific 'test date'

Miriam, poor you ... what a Birthday weekend!!


----------



## miriam7

well sall its not over till fri ...like andi says still take the pessaries..i know what you mean about having a bath i missed that the most on the 2ww!


----------



## CookieSal

Yeah.... I know it's not over til the full flow appears but the cramps are fairly suggestive.  All I can do (yet again!) is wait!


----------



## popsi

Sal - honey x i am worried about you, dont lose all hope yet, have you see the post from BG ? and day 24 does seem very early x

What have you been up to today love, hope you have not been fretting all day  

Miriam - glad you had a good time.. if you cant remember you certainly must have  , yes gavin and stacey is BRILLIANT !!! have you seen the 2nd series.. uncle bryn is sensational in that one LOL !!!!

Kara - How is the wii going girl !! I was aching like hell after we had ours lol

Andi - when you getting yours  , what have you been up to today, how are you feeling now love ?  

Ness - good to hear your ok and have been taking it easy x

Spooks - looks like you have managed to keep away today lol .. good for DH but we miss ya x

Em - hope you enjoyed folly farm and the little one did too, its almost his birthday bet there will be loads of fun and excitement then   

Us girlies be having WII parties at the rate LOL x

ok i know i have missed loads, so lots of love to you ALL

Cya later

And xx


----------



## CookieSal

Don't worry about me Ands - have had a quiet day, a few tears but I haven't completely gone to pieces.  It's still just spotting and cramps.  My main concern is that full flow will start when I'm at work as that will be very difficult to deal with.  Karen is being very pragmatic about it - she says that it was always unlikely to work first time and that this is not the end of the world.  I guess I wasn't ready to say goodbye to my beanies just yet.


----------



## Moth

Oh Sal, i'm so sorry you're feeling so negative but you still have 4 days left before testing so try your best to stay positive!   I would probably do exactly the same as you though, it's almost as if you're preparing yourself for the worst outcome to try and prevent yourself and others being disappointed. I'm already telling the few people who know about the IF that if we go ahead, it's doubtful it'll work blah blah blah but i know we tend to do this to prepare ourselves for the worst scenario.   
  Karen sounds a very positive and grounded influence for you - so you should both try and hang in there with some positive vibes   

I have been reading your diary and i think you should publish it! it's very well written, and even though it's a serious subject, it's also very witty! It must be a great help to lots of other ladies out there surfing the IF threads. Maybe you have found your vocation in life! (that's if you're not already an author!  )

Hi to all you other ladies - hope you've all had a good weekend - looks like i'll have to buy a wii to stay in this gang! Went on my friends wii again yesterday - some 'Big Brain' game, anyway, i was a right remedial - i got a C-- and my brain weighed a 1000g - not sure how that compares to my actual brain which is more like the size of a peanut lately!  But her son knew more answers than I knew! (he's 9!)

I'll hopefully catch up with you all later in the week.  

PS - Kara - good luck for the 'wisdom' removal! I'm sure you'll be fine. Are you having a general for it? My friend was fine, she had a general and they gave her a ''pain killer pessary'' up the jacksy - luckily they did this whilst she was out of it! She had no pain at all  

Take care

love Moth x


----------



## lola C

Evening all

Sal - sorry to hear it doesn't seem to have worked this time.  Try to look after yourself for now and not to worry too much about 'next time'. 

Hope you had a lovely birthday Miriam, fellow Taurean like me    sounds like you had a good time anyway but I wouldn't want your hangover  

Congratulations BG - sending you some sticky vibes   

Andi - we don't have a Wii either, but I'd like one but DH bought a PS3 recently so can't really justify the expense ('cept I think the PS3 was a complete waste of money!!!)  

Good luck with your Op next week Kara.

Spooks - you only broke you vow with a couple of post, surely they won't matter   

Oh hello anyone else I've missed off, I'm afraid I can't remember everyone's names and have only just discovered the "topic summary" bit when you scroll down   and  

Well it's day five in the big brother house, oh, no it's not...it's day five of the Two Week Wait and am I going mad or am I going mad...or perhaps I was already mad??

How many of you try and 'take it easy' for the TWW?  because I am going mad....I hate sitting round doing nothing...it just can't be done....and as for not doing housework...well DH had a huge list of stuff to do (he was off for the whole week) so what did he do...he painted the shed, the gate, the bird table...the flippin BBQ and he mowed the lawn   ....eventually...when asked    he hoovered....the hall and the lounge!  And then he only hoovered as far as the lead would allow, he wouldn't dream of unplugging it and plugging it in so he could do the whole of the lounge......AAARRGH   

So I have books and magazines...I might do a jigsaw (I am that desparate) but what else can I do to stop myself from going mad answers on a postcard please


----------



## BG

Hi Girls,
Update from me !!  Phoned the clinic to give them the news of the change of result.  Stunned and sceptical are the words I would use.  Anyway went in for a blood test today and it really is'nt looking too good.  My HCG level is 54.17, my test date was Saturday 3rd.  I have had some good news from others who had low levels and went on to have a healthy pregnancy but with my luck as it is I dont think we are going to be one of the lucky ones.  Going back on Thursday for another test to see which way it is going.  Feeling like ......well you can imagine !!!
BG


----------



## kara76

aww hunni, i had a similair thing

wait and see if the levels do double, fingers crossed they do


----------



## ANDI68

Aww BG, sorry hun.  Hoping things improve


----------



## miriam7

evening ladies! ive had a lovely day enjoying the good weather..i finally feel half normal!   best of luck for thursday bg ..i hope your levels get higher we will all have our fingers crossed for you


----------



## ebonie

Hello Girls a

      Bg sending you big hugs and hope u have a positive outcome   .

[email protected] i am up off the floor now lol

sal how are you feeling hun sending you loads of luck for ur test date   .

kara ~good luck for tomorrow hun i hope its not to painful for you hun,

how are the rest of you enjoying this glorious weather isnt it beautiful out there 
                
                  hugs emmaxxx


----------



## crazybabe

Hello Girlies

Well our first day of our prep course is over, went really well, a lot of information to take on board but it was very interesting, I think we are going to be more envolved tomorrow - It feel's so strange though - feel like we are bring observed and my husband and I are very quiet when it come to talking out load in front of lots of people - Do anyone know, have you got to pass this stange before home study or is it just a case that everyone get through prep course and not a case of passing the course.

Hope everyone is well, sorry it's short tonight but I am feeling so tired after all the concentating today.

Speak soon

crazybabe


----------



## ebonie

crazybabe when we done our prep course it was more to do with making sure that we knew what we was getting in to and telling us about different circumstances that we could come across  when we finally adopted,we found it to be very informative dont be afraid to ask questions, i belive that some people actually go in to adoption blind folded so to speak and the prep course will give u a lot more information on it and it will open ur eyes.
    sorry if i have babbled on or if it dont make sense if u want to ask any questions please feel  free to ask hugs emaxxx


----------



## CookieSal

Evening all

Today has been very similar to yesterday so I am still confused and, to be honest, getting quite sick of the uncertainty / impending bad news.  Didn't sleep much last night so hopefully I will get a good night's sleep tonight.  I have finally bought a test - digital twin pack to use on Thursday and Friday morning.  It still seems likely to me that AF will arrive before I get that far in which case I will probably only do one test.

Just had dinner sitting in the back garden and am determined not to spend the entire evening knicker checking - Waking the Dead is on later so I will try and focus on that.


BG - fingers crossed things look brighter on Thursday  

Miriam - glad you're feeling more human chick 

Spooks - LOL @ you having a smacked botty  

Em - what you been up to?

Ands - How did the rest of your day pan out?

Andi - broached the topic of testing tomorrow - Karen's not budging 

Kara - are you all sorted for your tooth op sweetie? Make sure you get plenty of painkillers x

Lola - don't worry about the housework - a minor detail, just relax  

Crazy - how exciting that things are finally happening - good luck with the rest of the course 

Moth, Ness, Cat - how are we?


----------



## crazybabe

Hi Ebonie

Thanks for the post - Yes our prep course has certainly opened our eyes, but we are finding the course very interesting, the trainer has gone through what sort of problem that could arise with attachment today - Do they give you a certificate or anything to say you have passed the prep course - My poor DH is saying to me (we have to pass this prep course yet before getting to excited about HS etc) is this true do you know.

How are you keeping anyway, enough about me.   

Hi Andi68, Kara etc - Hope your all keeping well, not long now andrea before you start your next treatment.    


Love crazybabe


----------



## popsi

Evening Girlies  

How are we all on this lovely   sunny day, only fed up coz i been in work all day, but just seen the weather and so far it looks good for Saturday, so bbq will be getting a hammering thats for sure  

Andi - how are you honey you have been really quiet lately  

Kara - good luck with the teeth tomorrow, remember lots of morphine and gas and air   

Crazy - good luck with your course, it worries me too if we adopt about speaking in front of people etc as me and DH are quite quiet   

Sal - how are you now honey, glad that you have bought tests, and I am glad that Karen is being sensible and not letting you use them yet ! as like we said today there is a reason why they give you a test date babe  , now no knicker checking or i will get the   onto you young lady !! 

Miriam - glad your enjoying the sunshine chick, i am jealous !!! whats happening with your tx schedule now love, have you decided on anything ?

Em -   back at you hun, glad you have been enjoying the weather, DH always says thats the benefit of working nights you get to enjoy the sunshine in the days then  

Spooks - patient 31 reporting in !! LOL, i should start DR the middle of June time, I have no idea if they are tic tacs or real thing, knowing my crappy luck the will be tic tacs and will have made no difference at all !!!! how are you hun, keeping positive i hope 

BG - keeping everything crossed for you hun 

Well as for me I have put my back out so am in quite a lot of pain !! so off to sit down now 

Cat, Ness, Lola and anyone else i have missed love to you all 

Andrea x


----------



## popsi

spooks.. no i dont suffer from it it was    last night that did the damn thing in LOL !!!! 

FF is a lifesaver hun, you just HAVE to come on it


----------



## popsi

Spooks - bless you   i know what you mean, it was like that after we had been tx naturally for 6 years !! but now we just think "what the hell" and do what we want when we want  .. but i know what you mean can get tough xxx


----------



## ebonie

spooks  i know what u mean about that hun it do take its toll on you after trying to catch for so long i am sorry i havent any tips honey!!!!


----------



## ebonie

Lol @spooks  they must be bad if u can plait them lol you havent scared me off lol


----------



## ANDI68

Spooks, I can't offer any help really ..... struggling to separate the TTC and having fun ourselves. I think the last time  didn't come with any pressure to conceive was a weekend away and we both got totally drunk. I guess my way to forget the pressure is to try and remember what things used to be like in the 'days of fun and frolic' and relaxing with some a lot of wine to numb the pain 

And, nawty you ehh  Glad you can push the pressures aside. Have I really been quiet, didn't think I was being?


----------



## crazybabe

Hi Andi68

I have just sent you a PM love

Crazybabe


----------



## ebonie

lol you need to get the strimmer out by the sounds of it spooks rofl


----------



## popsi

i not scared, i not scared, i not scared LOL !!

just had 2nd thoughts .. may be the wii thats dont my back in    LMAO !!


----------



## ANDI68

And


----------



## CookieSal

Ladies

The old bat has arrived for sure now complete with horrible cramps.  Did a test when I got in from London and BFN (no surprise there then).  Called the clinic straight away to get it over with.  Felt quite brave but the nurse I spoke to was so lovely that I came off the phone and sobbed.  

Have asked that Debbie (or someone) call me tomorrow to discuss the saline scan - which apparently now needs to be done at Llandough because Mari that used to do them at IVF Wales has left to go to a new job).  Naturally I am now in meltdown mode - how long will it take to get an appt?  Will they understand when I say that a few painkillers will NOT enable me to cope with the procedure?    I hate my body for causing me more grief, why could I not simply have been able to go onto the next tx.  

Probably won't stick around much this evening but will catch up with you all tomorrow.

Sxxx


----------



## popsi

Sal & Karen - I have text you babe, please take care and we are here if you need anything at all


----------



## ebonie

Ohh im so sorry sal  and karen  i am so gutted for you  babe     
      lots of hugs and kisses emma xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## miriam7

orrr sally im gutted for you both    ... hope your ok ...


----------



## popsi

Kara - how are you chick ??


----------



## popsi

Spooks .. dont say that we have enough worries as it is without a wise Kara go help us


----------



## popsi

spooks - sounds fab honey  , and does it make you feel a bit better, my legs are always smooth as I have reflexology often and cant face little hairs sticking out from the bottom of my trousers LOL ! but they never used to be so good b4 that lol ...


----------



## Moth

Sal and Karen. I'm so sorry   I feel gutted for you both.  
Take care both
love
Moth x


----------



## Ravan

Hi all,I have just read Sally's news,and want to say...so so sorry.
And does anybody know how Kara is,I havent heard?
Amanda x


----------



## ebonie

Hiya girls i havent heard anything yet about kara have anyone text her ??


----------



## Ravan

Emma I have txt her,but she did has not replied yet.

Sorry ladies,forgot to introduce myself.
I have met a few of the ladies at the ivfwales meet,and decided to come and say hi,when I read Sal's news and forgot to say who I was


----------



## ebonie

Hello ravan how are you hun its nice to see you on here hun hows things going with u??
Spooks who could you be on about i havent a clue who !!!!


----------



## Ravan

I'm good,on day 2 of jabs and all is well 

Kara said.....hurts n swollen.doc gave her high antibotics,and she's now having cold soup!
Poor buggar


----------



## Laura36

Sal, I'm so sorry hun.  I don't know what a saline scan is??
I hope you & Karen are looking after each other.
Thoughts are with you both.


----------



## ebonie

Ohh bless so she is ok apart from the pain ohh well bless!!!

Ohh ur on day two i bet ur getting excited now !!


----------



## Ravan

starting to get excited,glad to be back on the rollercoaster!
how are you?


----------



## ebonie

Im good thanks !!! Not long and im off to work


----------



## miriam7

hiya ravan! welcome back to the madhouse   2 down a whole load more to go!


----------



## ANDI68

So sorry about your news Sally  

Thinking of you both xx

Hope you're feeeling ok Kara

Hi Ravan


----------



## kara76

hi all

sal hunni, big hugs and you know where i am if you need a chat

well op went well, it did hurt and i cried coming round!! first time for that. i was down there for an hour and it should of taken 15mins ouch and then went to maccy's ds for ice cream

the surgeon gave me high dose antibotics so i can have a couple of drinks saturday night which was very kind of him as the others are on 5 days of pills. im swollen and just had mash and soup

luke is going away at 5aand oh yeah i have sexy support stockings on and they do all the way up to my bum lol and i had to do a pregnanct test the nurse was really sorry i had to do one but its hospital policy and she wished up luck


----------



## miriam7

so you have nora batty stockings on kara! very classy  ; D at least you can enjoy yourself on the hen night on sat...


----------



## kara76

think i will get drunk and then deffo have et if it falls before the wedding lol


----------



## ANDI68

Kara ... hope you're out of pain soon hun.  Not great is it


----------



## kara76

not great and my throat is sore where they put the tube down

did grace put your mind at ease?


----------



## ANDI68

Who's gonna pamper you now, your Mam?

I've emailed you.


----------



## kara76

i have 2 male mates coming over tomorrow, mum and dad are babysitting my bros 5 kids for a week!!!!i canlt drive for 24hours either bummer

off to bed girls and to check emails, thank you for your thoughts


----------



## ANDI68

<a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZN%2526i%253D13%252F13%255F1%255F209%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">







Kara xx


----------



## Ness30

Hi girls,

Hope you are all well. I just want to say Sal I am soo sorry for you both i know exactly how you feel and it's not pleasant but you will be on your way to the next tx before you know it and hopefully will have better luck next time, Thinking of you hun   xx

Kara-I hope your tooth isn't giving you too much greif I know it's painful you poor thing  

BG- Hope it all works out for you   xx

Hi to everyone else hope your all well xxx


----------



## ANDI68

​
Sally & Karen xxx​


----------



## miriam7

you will have to get your mates to wait on you kara..hope you feel better ready for sat!  hiya ness how are you hunny?


----------



## ANDI68

Moth, good luck for your appointment today  

Lola, are you keeping sane on your wait hun?

BG, hope it's good news at the clinic  

Monkeymind, how are things with you?

Enjoy the sunshine everyone  ... Miriam you must be saving a fortune on sunbeds this week


----------



## kara76

sorry girls i can not txt anyone today anymore as ive gone over my txt by 13.65 opps, im good to go again tomorrow


----------



## miriam7

lol karas been txt mad this month   how did your appoinment go moth? andi 68 ... i have just come back from the sunbed!


----------



## kara76

i know have sorted unlimted txts from tomorrow lol


----------



## miriam7

lol .. hows your mouth today? anyone know if sallys ok?


----------



## kara76

its very sore and im taking strong painkillers

ive heard from sal and she is ok

i managed to get a wii fit today too, have a male friend cooking me dinner as luke is away

you sorted questions for follow up hun?

where is everyone tonight?


----------



## miriam7

no questions yet...im crap! lucky you getting a wii fit i would love one! wheres luke gone to then?


----------



## ebonie

Lol kara you sound like u are being pampered lol 
Are u enjoying the strong painkillers lol
miriam u been on a sunbed why didnt u just go in the garden and get free suntan   
how is the rest of you


----------



## kara76

luke is in coventy left at 5am this morning, he misses me already


----------



## miriam7

lol ... wheres luke gone too? hiya ebonie ...its so much easier having a 10 minutes on the sunbed than baking all afternoon!


----------



## kara76

he will be back tomorrow night thank god


----------



## lola C

Hi all!

Sal - sorry to hear your news...I know you seem keen to get on with the next round of treatment but sometimes it is good to have a break and take the pressure off...try to be kind to yourself hun.xxx  

Kara - those tights sound lovely - has your DH seen them yet?  Hope you are taking it easy after your op too xxx  

Everything is going ok here....I had a bit of a 'hot' night in bed last night as in I was too hot....I think DH was thinking it was a PG symptom as your temperature rises when you are pg....had I ever bothered with temp charting I might have more of an idea myself.... 

I am managing to keep the insanity at bay - have been reading a 500+ page book which I am determined to finish tomorrow and sunbathing....the trouble with taking things easy is that I am losing motivation to do anything else, especially if I start of the day lazily...my epitaph will surely be 'she just couldn't be arsed'!!! 

Take care everyone XXX


----------



## kara76

its the best weather to relax in thats for sure

yeah i show dh the stockings and he thought they were so funny


----------



## Ness30

Hi Everyone,

Hope your all well tonight I'm fine thanks things are good. 

Kara-You sound like your recovering from your tooth saga those stockings are so fetching aren't they! 

Ebonie-How's it going hun? What's the latest on your treatment?  

Sal-I hope your doing o.k. just spoil each other and look after each other  I'm thinking of you xxxxx

Miriam-I used to do that so I understand your method of madness it is just so much easier to jump on the sunbed for 10 mins on a baking hot day then go out this weekend and tell everyone it's been hours of hard labour in the garden I used to do exactly the same  I just fake it now though which always goes horribly wrong just did it now actually god knows how I'll look tomorrow probably like I've had a serious accident with a bottle of gravey browning!   xx

Lola-Good luck-RELKAX  

Hi to everyone else xxx


----------



## kara76

ness how are you hun?

not long til your scan now, hope the in house mod is looking after you


----------



## popsi

Just a really quick one tonight, as I am up to my eyes in roses, hearts and crystals !!! weddings gone mad this week !

Kara - glad your ok hun, take it easy and be spoiled  

Andi - i will reply to my email i promise !  , how are you feeling now chick, you sorted the new drugs out.

Ness - good to see your taking it easy and things are going well for you x

Sal - hope your ok, dont worry too much about things at the weekend or next week, it will be fine, Mr G will look after you,   for you and Karen 

Lola - hope your ok x

Em - how are you ?? you got any partying plans for weekend

Miriam  - hope your getting all your questions ready hun

Spooks - where are you tonight, or are you in disguise  

I know i have missed loads, but got to go back to the invitations  

And xx


----------



## kara76

popsi

thank you for the txt today, i feel very cared for by you all

real mates


----------



## popsi

No worries Kara, i do think of you all as some of my best friends now.. weird i know LOL !! but I think its because we all share a horrible problem and are the only ones who totally understand each other x


----------



## kara76

i feel the same too 

i love you all to bits


----------



## Moth

Evening FF ladies!

Thanks for your good luck wishes for my appt today - Andi - how do you remember so much! I have the memory span of a small gnat lately! The appt went o.k. - met with JE, had a chat, then had bloods, scan etc, booked our open evening for the week after next (dp works shifts so bit of a nightmare where appointments are concerned!) We were there about 1 and a half hours in total but actually went in to our appt a few mins early and wasn't hanging around too long for bloods etc.

Bit shocked when i saw the waiting room though   - is that a waiting room for munchkins or what?

So, pending the blood / AMH results i think we will start tx in summer - am on hols in June so it'll be sometime after that. They said my underactive thyroid shouldn't be a problem as it's within normal range now and my fsh is ok (had that taken last sept) - Don't know what to say about the ''fooffy-cam'' though - but i guess it's not every day you see your uterus and follicles even if it is in black and white!  Nowhere near as bad as a smear tho, so that was a bonus!  

Sal - my thoughts are with you  

BG - was thinking of you today, hope you are o.k  

Kara - hope you've recovered for the 'wisdom' experience! I bet your mouth is really sore, are you able to talk ok? or are you dribbling and slurring like Elephant Man   (sorry, only joking - my friend was really sore after hers were removed).

Hi to everyone,   hope all is o.k. 

Moth x


----------



## kara76

girls im in pain and the swelling is bad today and i look pretty ****, think luke will be shocked when he gets home

ive just rinsed mouth with salt water and taken a strong painkiller and think i might have a nap

hope your all well


----------



## ANDI68

Sorry to hear you're taking a little longer to recover Kara, think again about drinking tomorrow hun if you're still feeling poop


----------



## kara76

if i still need painkillers i won;t drink a drop

my face looks a mess


----------



## ANDI68

You'll still go though?


----------



## kara76

think i have to but may not stay all night


----------



## ANDI68

Arent you going in a limo?  Will luke pick you up?


----------



## kara76

yeah going to swansea by limo but luke will pick me up if need be


----------



## ANDI68

Hi Crazybabe,

Hope you're not too worn out after this week hun.  Hope it went well for you both xxxx


----------



## miriam7

evening ladies... my internet connection keeps playing up   moth.. im glad your appoinment went well at least you can enjoy your holiday before your treatment starts.. kara..i hope you fell better soon ..is luke back yet to take care of you?


----------



## ebonie

Hello spooks u still on the  lol 
How are you hun??


----------



## ANDI68

Good morning girls,

You may have noticed that I've revived some threads this morning. I've been up early as I'm waiting for my NEW (and hopefully final) drug delivery. Not only did I have to pay and extra £35 for the delivery because it's Saturday, I had to make sure I was awake to take the delivery ... which is anytime from 7 am - 12.30 pm. I don't know if I've posted this but I had an appt last week at hosp and my drugs have been changed from Menopur back to Puregon, so my fridge will be like a pharmacy because I've already bought the Menopur!!!

I'm finding it hard to keep up with all the posts lately, so if I haven't replied to anything it's because I've missed it .... sorry I'm not ignoring anyone.

Gosh, I was awoke last night by a cat, flipping heck .... it sounded like a baby in distress .... really horrible noise. Why do they cry like that?

The weather's a bit gloomy here this morning, I'm hoping it brightens up.

Sally, how are doing hun? How's the MIL visit? Hope you get some answers on Monday. Has the uncertainty of more tx changed your holiday plans? When is the moon walk, are you back in training yet?

Kara, are you still feeling poorly? What are doing about tonight, are you going? Did DH enjoy his steak?

Laura, great news when you felt all could be over hun. You made the right decision to wait and see. How are you feeling about Monday hun?

9 am and the drugs have just arrived. My salad crisper is well and truly chocca now. I've gained two ice packs though as the delivery came in a refrigerated box ..... I'm sure I paid for those though!

Did you know Puregon is more expensive than Menopur?

Spooks, are you hung over today?  Hope you get a definite answer when you call next week, surely they must know uncertainty adds to our anxiety.

Nikki, good luck for next week for your transfer 

Moth I probably remember because I'm not currently down regulating .... that makes me   Glad your appt went well. Are you going away anywhere on hols? I hate that waiting room it's so crammed, I prefer to sit in the corridor but I think they like you to sit in the room.

When's test day Lola? Hope you're holding out okay.

Andrea,  the weather changes for your BBQ later.

Ravan, how's the DR side effects .. anything to report? When's your baseline scan?

Ness, good luck for the scan 

How are you Miriam? <a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZN%2526i%253D28%252F28%255F1%255F6%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">









Hi Em, Scouse (miss you, hope you're okay), Crazybabe, Chilipepper, Monkeymind, Cat


----------



## Laura36

OMG Andi you've been so busy!!  Think it's just you and me up at the moment.  Spooks - hope you enjoyed the vino last night.  I don't drink much anyway but not having had any for about 6 weeks I'm really missing it.


----------



## ANDI68

Yes I think it's only us Laura    I could do with a wine or too

I just got a call from Organon at Home checking my drug delivery had arrived and that I'd refrigerated the drugs.  What a service ehhh!!!

They're restored my faith in society .... some people can do their jobs right


----------



## kara76

spooks you drunken so and so

morning all

my mouth is still sore and im off to hen night that isnlt a hen night anymore!


----------



## crazybabe

Hi andi68

Just to let you know our prep course went really well - So much information to take in they give you the worse case senario's so if you do have a child with attachment problem, abuse etc you know how to manage them - such an eye opener thoough, we got home yesterday at 17:15 and I was absolutely exhausted from trying to take everything in, next step now is to wait for the application form etc and complete and return it and wait for a SW to be allocated to us - hopefully this shouldnt be too long     how are you? Waht you up to this weekend.

love

crazybabe


----------



## kara76

atm the wedding is off!


----------



## kara76

i know so i can see tonight being full of tears!


----------



## popsi

Afternoon Girls 

Well i have to say i am LOVING this weather, everything seems so much better when the sun is shining, I have decided to be grateful for what I have at the moment and not what I have not got, as I feel luckier than lots of people

1. I have a wonderful DH .. he is my world  and lots of people dont have what we have in a lifetime .. so if this is it well i am bloody lucky to have found that 

2. I have a lovely house which i did not have to pay a stupid amount for and get into loads of debt like poor young couples do now 

3. I have a job that does not stress me out (most of the time !!) and I dont come home everyday and worry about.

4. I have loads of wonderful people around me <you girls included x>

5. the sun is shining and i just love the summer time.

6. Ok my health not great with my M.E. but compared to lots I am ok

of course having a baby of our own would be the icing on the cake but at the moment we have not got one and we will not let that ruin all the wonderful things we have, for something which there are no certainties, and some way or another in the future we may well have everything. Of course i cry about it too many times in a week.. but i will not let it ruin me !

Ok sorry if this seems a little upbeat but thats my mood today#

Andi - glad your drugs have arrived honey xx you will be starting now x

Kara - OMG !!! whats going on with the wedding then .. hope tonight is ok for you, and your feeling a bit better honey, i think you may need a drink LOL!

Sal -   i know your not around on here but wanted to give you a hug 

Spooks - glad you enjoyed your wine honey, well i have decided if i want to have a drink I will, as on last cycle did everything good and had a crappy outcome, and I honestly think other than smoking <which is proven bad> which thankfully i dont and never have, that I am going to do what i want .. when I want, not putting my life on hold anymore    so get the wine out honey and i will share a glass with you.

Ok now i am aware I have rambled enough, so off for a cooling shower and then a lovely BBQ later

Lots of love to you all, miriam, emma, laura, bg, crazy, ness, and everyone else

Andrea xxx


----------



## ANDI68

What a wonderful attitude And, made me   ..... wish I could be more like you  

Crazybabe, so glad you're a step further


----------



## Moth

Hiya girls

Only a quick post, so hope everyone's o.k. this fine and sunny weekend! Been clearing out the garden all day yesterday and today - trouble is, it still looks like a heap of mud thats half dug out - except now there's no rubbish left as it's all gone up the 'tip'. So after 2 days graft, i still haven't got a garden i can sit in! Supposed to be hiring a mini digger, but we won't be affording such luxuries now we're on the ivf path! Maybe if i stick my head out of the back bedroom window there's a chance i'll catch a little bit of sun  

 Spooks - don't worry, it takes a lot more than that to offend me - feel free to rant away any time  I can understand your frustrations completely, especially when you've phoned so many times   but hopefully you'll be booked in soon. I feel frustrated too, that after paying NI contributions for 25 years i can't even get my GP to pay my ivf prescription let alone have an NHS free go  , Maybe i shouldn't have left ttc until so late but in my younger days i was too busy enjoying myself working abroad - pity i didn't know about my dodgy tubes a bit sooner though as maybe i could've got that nhs freebie - ahh well, such is life eh.   no holiday for us next year!   (that's my rant over with!)

Fingers crossed your appt will be here before you know it -I'm really not sure how they work out the appt lists or how many people attend each one but i think they have an open evening every wednesday if that's any help.

Popsi - i agree with you - sometimes in life we are so focused on what we haven't got that we lose sight of what we have already got in life. So good on you for being positive, i think it's definately the weather that helps make you feel more positive!

Enjoy the rest of your weekend everyone - make the most of the holiday weather! 

Moth x


----------



## ANDI68

Spooks, I don't know if the word is 'glad' but I know when I'm not on the rollercoaster I have a much lesser chance of achieving our miracle and tx is a positive step forward ..... so yes I suppose I am glad.  Yes, this cycle I won't be down regulating and I should be at EC within two weeks.  This cycle's build up has been so draining, I hope the actual tx goes to plan and all the hitches are out of the way before I start. 

Moth, you seem to have a big garden project on ... good luck!!!

How was the evening Kara?

Enjoy the sunshine girls xx


----------



## kara76

wedding is back on and omg last night was a disaster it really was, i even tried to get hammered in the night including shots lol

im just fed up with the whole sorry thing


----------



## popsi

Hi Girls  

Just a really quickie at moment as of to have another bbq tonight as weather is so gorgeous  

Andi & Spooks, sorry girls did not mean to make you   with my post xx it is just how i feel about things  

Kara - sorry you had a poop night !! but glad the wedding is back on hun

right thats it as DH lighting up the BBQ so i off out now in the sunshine

See you all later girls

Andrea xxxxxx


----------



## lola C

Have just posted on the April/May cyclers thread.  

Popsi is so positive I don't want to put a downer on it  

Sorry to post and run, feeling fragile sums it up I think


----------



## kara76

how come?


----------



## kara76

madness, i really don' t get why you need an open evening, seems so silly


----------



## miriam7

that does seem silly spooks ...   you prob know most things anyway being on here for so long!


----------



## miriam7

im not suprised spooks .. waiting is a right pain in the   when you just wanna get on with it..


----------



## Laura36

Spooks, just a thought but when we were originally lined up for IUI last summer we didn't want to go to the OE and asked whether we could just go straight forward for treatment.  That was during a visit to get some blood tests following clomid.  The dr said yes no problem she would go through all we needed to know in a consultation instead!

In the end we then got to the IVF wait list and went to the OE in Feb 08 - didn't try to get out of it this time, lol.

Perhaps worth a try if you've already been to the IUI OE there's not much difference I wouldn't think.  And it really wasn't very good either.  I learnt much more from FF or reading books/web.  Also the DR's are very skilled at what they do but they are not natural public speakers!


----------



## SerenBach

Spooks - sorry to hear you aren't getting any closer to that elusive OE appointment.      

The uncertainty of it all is a nightmare   

I don't know what to suggest - you could phone LWC Swansea to see when you might be able to get an appointment there - at least you'd know what you choices were


----------



## kara76

i think the oe is a joke to be honest you must do what you feel best doing


----------



## ANDI68

That is madness Spooks.

Reminds me of our journey, you think you're almost there and the goal posts are moved .... again!

When we decided to pay we were offered an OE appointment the following week but we made it a bit later as we were away on hols.

I would check that you have to sit through another one hun.  Hope you get some answers soon

Andi xx


----------



## popsi

Lola - sorry to hear your bad news x   thinking of you

Spooks - I would ring LWC in Swansea just so you have options, they have one in Cardiff too, which may be easier for you   .. even if you decide to stay at IVF wales at least you will have made the choice not have it enforced.

Andi - how are you today hun  

Sorry no more personals for me, off to work in this lovely sunshine  , going to see G.P. tonight with DH to ask about funding drugs, he is really lovely but not holding out much hope really, if he does it be a bonus, if not it be whats expected

Cya all later

Andrea xx


----------



## ebonie

Hello girls How are you all today?

Lola~~I'm so sorry on your bfn    ..

spooks ~I agree with the rest Hun you could just phone swansea and see what ur options are I hope something happens soon for you Hun    

Kara~ How are you Hun hows ur mouth i hope it is better now Hun!!! 

Andi~Hows things Hun how are you feeling ?? 

popsi~Its good to read ur positive post keep up the pma   

Sal ~~Thinking of you and Karen I hope ur feeling a bit better Hun   

Ness~How are you feeling  

Miriam ~I hope your follow up goes well today Hun  

serenbach~I hope you are enjoying this good weather !!!

cardiff laura ~You got good weather to start your tww of with enjoy and relax ..

Sorry if i have missed anyone  hope you are ok !!!!!!

I may or maynot have told you but i have and he had an af since April 8th it has stopped now the last two days ... But i went to my doctors to ask why i was still having an af and if he could give me some thing to stop it. well he wanted a urine test first to check for pregnancy,As it was not very heavy bit of a weird AF, Well i had already had a wee so i suggested a hcg test which he said no at first but then he agreed so the nurse took  my bloods and i had to phone up for results, which i did this morning the receptionist said that i was not pregnant and that my blood level was (5) which i knew i wouldn't be but why do i feel so crap at having the results i suppose i was hoping for a miracle but i really feel so gutted i was even working out my due dates am i dull or what   but i feel so sad and this is not me normally i was even crying at eastenders last night when Roxy done her test and it was positive, I have not felt like this in a long time,,
        I'm sorry for the long meee post hugs Emma xxxxx


----------



## ebonie

Im sorry if it dont make sense to you xxx


----------



## kara76

hunni i hate to say this but a level of 5 could mean you had a chemical pregnancy
never feel guitly about hoping for a miracle mate even i do it and i have no tubes


----------



## ebonie

Ohh kara   bless you


----------



## kara76

are you ok hun?


----------



## ebonie

Ill be ok dont know wwhy i am being like this so stupid of me ..
Ill just have to wait and see what the doctors says !!!
Ive stoped  bleeding for now any way so thats good aint it ...


----------



## kara76

aww hunni

hugs mate,


----------



## lola C

Hi

Have just posted on the April/May clycers thread (again!).

Thanks again for all the hugs and kind thoughts.

Ebonie - I think we are all hoping for a miracle and I think it's just natural to hope that anything 'different' about your cycle/AF might mean a pregnancy.  

Spooks - sorry your so upset about having to wait for your OE.  Can I ask if you had your previous treatments at CARU?  I know they tried to get us to go to an open evening before we started our last round of treatment but we had already had treatment there before so we said we'd rather not bother and they were fine about it.  Also I have heard LWC advertising that they have an open evening in Cardiff fairly soon?? would that be worth looking into??  

kara - are you getting geared up for your treatment -  i hope you are able to relax - that wedding business sounds like a bit of a saga   

Best wishes to everyone else - hope you are able to enjoy the sunshine!! xxx


----------



## popsi

Hi Girls

Just a little me note sorry... just been to my G.P. and he has agreed to fund our drugs for us                    I know its only a small thing, but we are so landed that things seem to be going our way for a change.

Hope your all well

See you later xx


----------



## popsi

Emma -    to you love, i know what its like .. dont feel bad your entitled to be upset about the doctors news xx have a few tears and a few   and lots of   off your DH and DS xx and remember we are here if you need anything xx


----------



## kara76

lola sweetheart you will still need to test hunni

popsi thats bloody brill news


----------



## ebonie

Ohh thank you girls   i am feeling a little bit better now im out the back garden on my laptop so enjoying the weather lol im watching hubby doing work in the garden lol....I am going to book an appointment for tomorrow afternoon with my doctors.. I said earlier on that my bleeding had stopped went to the toilet twenty mins ago and ist come back so need to get this sorted once and for all  ..  

popsi ~thats fab news about ur doctors funding ur drugs  things are looking up for you know hun,....

So what u girls up to then today i hope u have been enjoying the sunshine 
                          
                                                        Thank you for being so caring hugs emmaxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Oh yeah whens the next meet im having withdrawel symptoms


----------



## kara76

you be strong with the docs hunni and make them sort it

im still in work.

got to sell some ovulation kits on ebay now lol, might wait though just incase


----------



## miriam7

well im back! do u mean buy ovulation kits kara or sell well my appoinment was with janet ..as soon as we came out jeff laughed and said i had buffled it with my questions ...he was right! lol .. i did ask a few tho but not all.. anyway im going to do a naturel cycle in july by the looks of things so popsi you should have some company !


----------



## ebonie

Thats good news miriam amd pospi will have a cycle buddy by the looks of it brilliant news


----------



## kara76

im gona sell my tests lol

great they agreed to a natural cycle mate


----------



## ANDI68

Emma, hope you're okay hun

How come all you girls have GP's that don't send you half way around the mulberry bush    Well done And, it's a weight off your mind I'm sure.


----------



## popsi

Andi - I am sorry hunny, maybe i should not have posted, did not mean to upset anyone  , sorry if i have, i was just so happy and did not think.

Well if it makes you feel any better, you have to have your head falling off before they give you a sick paper with us, when i had my laparotomy (same style op as hysterectomy ) one doctor in my practice told me 3 weeks off work should be fine !!!! luckily the head of practice who is seen today was more on the 4 months wave lengh as recommended by hospital   !!!

You never know what yours will say hun xx


----------



## SerenBach

Emma - really sorry to hear you are so up and down  - don't feel bad for hoping for a miracle - we all do  
I really hope the doctor can help get things sorted PDQ 

Spooks - have you been in touch with LWC Swansea or are you still counting to 10 over the whole OE scenario!!!!!

Popsi - that's fab news about the doctors funding your drugs   
We are 'self funding' our ICSI treatment - does that me would could ask our GP to fund our drugs - how does it work? 
I know I keep saying it but I truly am an IVF virgin almost every time I read something on here I think _'I didn't know that!' 'Should i know that!'_. The whole IVF thing just scrambles my brain! 

Hope you're all enjoying the


----------



## miriam7

evening ladies!    well done popsi thats great news i will be asking my gp when i do a fresh cycle but i bet i get a big fat no! fingers crossed for you andi68 hope they fund them for you too..


----------



## ANDI68

Andrea please don't not post things.  We're all here to share happy and not so happy times and I'm really glad for you and DH and I truly mean that.

I'm not upset at what you've posted at all, I'm just annoyed at the system that my GP seems to have adopted.  I'm sorry for being so negative in my post.


----------



## popsi

Andi - I am so glad that I did not upset you    you know i am really not that kind of person x and i was worried xx maybe you should move to Glynneath !!! its an option and you know someone up here LOL !! a bit extreme maybe though.

Seren - DH and I just went and asked, he said it was nice to see us together as a couple and knew we were querying IVF things, and said yes straight away when we asked, we were gobsmacked as them sort of things dont happen to us !! so worth a shot

Miriam - my cycle buddie      how did you find Janet today xx


----------



## miriam7

like scary mary! thats why i didnt say 2 many questions i felt like an     you set for july pops?


----------



## kara76

evening all

im online for a little bit while painkiller kicks in then bath for me


----------



## miriam7

is yr mouth still sore then kara?


----------



## kara76

yeah gona go to gp tomorrow if she the same

luke wants a  lol only messing......well its probably true

so hun do you feel postive about your fet?


----------



## miriam7

lol you better tell luke to sod off!    yeh im pleased i can try natural instead  but wondering how much its gunna be as janet didnt know its not on the price list..as they dont do it often


----------



## kara76

i was told £250 when i email stephaine herring so it better be that lol


----------



## miriam7

thats what im thinking ... janet said the transfer ..embryologist fees ..and scan  mmmm i wonder


----------



## kara76

well its 614 for a medicated and thats for baseline scan and 1 lining scan

i will make a point of printing the email if i get charged anymore


----------



## Moth

Evening ladies

Hope you're all well. What great weather we're having - pity i have to work for a living!

Popsi - well done on getting your funding for your meds  , that's a huge help for you - pity my doctor didn't have the same attitude   , but at least there are some GP's out there with a heart (and a bit of spare cash   )

Has anyone heard from Sal, have been thinking about her and Karen.

Kara, sorry to hear your mouth isn't back to normal yet! 
Miriam - glad the appointment went well  

Speak to you all soon.

Moth x


----------



## kara76

sal is having a rough time at the moment the poor love

just check back on my email and yep deffo says £250 for a natural fet

im off for a bath

chat later


----------



## miriam7

ok enjoy yr bath!.. well she said they will post the cost to me ...suppose i will wait bout 2 weeks then phone up to find out if havent heard by then! poor sally i hope shes ok bless her ... how are you moth?


----------



## Moth

I'm sorry to hear Sal is feeling so down   

Miriam - i'm fine thanks, do you feel ok after your appointment? At least you can focus on your next treatment now that you've got some of your answers.

Moth x


----------



## miriam7

im good going to do my nataral in july hopefully ...is that when your starting?


----------



## Moth

Well i'm not sure to be honest, when i asked, JE said during the summer, and i told her i'm on hols for a week in June. How do you pinpoint when you start tx? If i wanted to start tx in July - i'm not even sure what the first step is. Does it depend whether i'm on a long or short protocol? I haven't a clue


----------



## miriam7

i dnt know either im useless! have you had your open evening?  whats your plan then do you just have to ring up for an appointment after your holiday?


----------



## Moth

Miriam -I think we may be able to sort dates at the open evening next week, but i'm not sure. What will your tx entail Miriam? Do you have to take any drugs at all (sorry for all the questions!)   Have sent you a pm.

I'm off for an early night, not supposed to be on here mid week! 

Hi to everyone  
Speak to you all soon.

Moth x


----------



## kara76

miriam did janet say anything about having a monitoring cycle?


----------



## kara76

moth

with the long protocol you will start down regulation on day 21 of your cycle, you can down reg for 2 plus weeks and then start stimms


----------



## miriam7

yes kara .. the same as you i think?  but ive missed this month as already on day 11 ...test for ovulation then book scan for day 10 and progesterone day 21 (my own dr can do this) we signed the consent forms already even tho we dnt know how much!..(getting nearly as eager as you    )


----------



## kara76

miriam

i have called to check on the price so i will post it as soon as i hear, i have the consent form here and will get them sorted at scan


----------



## kara76

i checked the price and its 275


----------



## Moth

Kara & Miriam - thanks for the info, that's a great help. Have you all thought about getting together and writing a book! you all know so much, you'd have no trouble selling it, at least it would be full of useful information. The one's available that i've read are sometimes a bit condescending in parts.
Go on girls - think of the income you'd get to fund any bad habits you have (   - not mentioning any names!   )

Moth x


----------



## miriam7

kara should become a fertility nurse ive already said that ! plus she would answer all our questions when we phoned up!


----------



## kara76

would have to be a nurse first though and im not lol

i have been told that i will be scanned on the 23rd and if follie size isnlt god enough i will be rescanned 4 days later and then will probably have the trigger, as ive been ovulating late this seems lightly and if not blast or it fails i get to sort a fresh cycle asap


----------



## kara76

ness and in house mod

good luck tomorrow


----------



## miriam7

ive only just noticed your 9 day ticker kara! how much is the trigger gunna cost or is that included in the 275! is it nesses scan 2morrow ?


----------



## kara76

i am assuming trigger is included, well im hoping it is, not a clue when i will be billed

i know 9 days til scan thats mad

yep nesses scan tomorrow


----------



## miriam7

o brill ...we will have our fingers crossed for you ness!


----------



## kara76

so hunni

where are you now in your cycle?


----------



## miriam7

me im day 13 tomorrow tested for ovulation today and yesterday but im always late!


----------



## kara76

so you need to call on day 1 and arrange your scan?


----------



## miriam7

yep gotta book a scan for day 10  and progesterone 21 ..bloody heck just looked in my diary and theres pages missing it jumps from 5th june to 1st aug thats no help to me!


----------



## kara76

how come its gone so very quite?

where are you all?


----------



## miriam7

im here now! ive been to the dentist to have a filling replaced had a nice clean asweel tho so im happy.. all done for another 6 months! have you finished your tidying up..plus do you know if niki had her transfer on tue after?


----------



## kara76

i think she did and im sure she will post soon

cleaning is done, my tooth aches and my legs from the wii


----------



## miriam7

lol you havent been naked wii playing have you!


----------



## kara76

yeah on my own

postman liked it

ive been doing step aerobics and step boxing and muscle training, im shattered but i figure i will have to play now as i won;t after et


----------



## miriam7

lol thats true you better make the most of it!  ..are they gunna make you ovulate then before the wedding so you can rest up the day before?


----------



## kara76

she said it will probably be after the wedding as ive been ovulating late, my follie will probably not be big enough on first scan so will need one a few days later and then i have 5 days post ovulation til transfer as we are hoping for blast

we think it will be the first week in june which will be prefect


----------



## miriam7

thats good news then...mine should work out as the middle of july hopefully.. ive thought of another question i should of asked!  i asked bout my notes on my tube op ..it said they were buried in adhesions the right one got no dye at all through and the left they did with force... i was wondering if i could of tried clomid ..but im thinking it would prob be risky as i could get another ectopic?


----------



## kara76

yeah clomid would increase you risk and to be honest hunni, if its gona happen it will

you ovulate so clomid wouldnt really be of help


----------



## ebonie

Hello everyone 
                    Where are you all this evening 
Hope you are all ok 
                              Hugs emmaxxxx


----------



## SerenBach

Hi Emma - hope you are feeling a bit better  Have you been back to the doctor yet?

I see from your ticker that it's your DS birthday in 2 days - i but the excitement level is building. At least that's a happy event to help to focus on and perhaps a distraction from the negative things that have been happening. Enjoy the birthday celebrations


----------



## ANDI68

Hi Emma,

How are you doing hun?  Are you feeling any better?


----------



## miriam7

lol emmas gone to work but i think she has left her computer on she was in a rush!


----------



## kara76

miriam

just thought i would let you know thats since vertifiing embryos ivf wales have had a 100% thaw rate, so this is great news

i checked with lyndon today as in wanted to know


----------



## miriam7

thats brill news...if my 1 embryo makes the thaw for the second time i will be well pleased!


----------



## ebonie

Hello Girls 
          Hiya Moth Im good now thanks i think i had a bit of a loopy moment the other day  
lol but im good now, Yes he is getting very excited but i am getting so stressed lol  How are you hun ??

Andi hun im good thanks how are you 

Kara ~How are you hows ur mouth  Are u still entertaining the postman lol sounds bad dont it lol

Miriam ~What have u been up to then hun 

spooks ~where you hiding are u in disguise lol

Ness ~Hows things with you ??

Popsi ~Are u ok hun I bet ur gutted the rugby is finished !!!

Nicola~Hows things with you hope it went ok hun ??

Crazybabe~Have ur brain recovered from the course  

Sal ~~  I hope ur feeling better  hun i am thinking of you  

serenbach~Are you doing anything interesting with ur weekend pity the weather is so crap aint it 

Cardiff laura ~How are things are u doing ok on ur tww !!!

Sorry to anyone i have missed Hope ur are ok there are so many people on here now lol and i am  
      Love to you all hugs emmaxxxxxxxx


----------



## popsi

Hi Girls

Just a quick hello  

Ems - yes i am gutted rugby finished but at least it means its summer time  , I hope you have a fantastic day with your little boy tomorrow, whats planned, party .. outing somehere... I know a wii  , I hope you have a fabulous day you so deserve it love x

Kara - how is your mouth hun, hope its improving now, do you have stitches (I did !) and if so when do they come out 

Andi - hope your well, I seen the news tonight, my DH agrees with you abour Justina LOL !! i cant see it myself but I dont think you do when its yourself lol... how are you feeling now, hope you enjoyed your wine chick and are feeling ok  

Miriam - how are you hun, are you off out the weekend  

Spooks - how are you , have you had anymore thoughts on the treatment venue etc xx hope you have a good weekend

Moth, Ness, Nikki, Laura, Sal (even though your not around x) and everyone else I  have missed lots of love to you all xxxx

See you later, And xxx


----------



## miriam7

no pops im in this weekend having a weekend off the drink...saving myself for bank holiday! just going to go visit my pregnant freind i havent seen her since march so going to pay her and her 5 kids a visit...they make me laugh there all mental! anyone heard how nesses scan went?


----------



## ebonie

Hiya popsi he is having a party god help me  

Miriam ~Are u staying tea total this weekend hun 

Heeellllloooooo everybody are u thereeeee


----------



## kara76

hiya all

popsi yep i have disolvable ones an teeth are still sore girls , all on the left feel on edge and aching and omg jaw ache, only 2 paracentmol and 1 strong painkiller so far today


----------



## ebonie

Ness hun how are you ?


----------



## miriam7

kara you need some tramadols!


----------



## ANDI68

Good morning peeps,

What a dull day I've woken up to. Has everyone else got rain?

Great news Spooks, you are no longer in limbo land  ..... it's such a crappy place to be. You can now begin to plan and feel more 

Emma, hope the birthday celebrations were fun and he loves his Wii as much as all the big kids on here do 

Sal, thinking of you hunni, even though you're not around at the moment. Hope you have a great day at the footie today.

Lola big  for you too. Hope you're coping okay.

Ness, you're our inspiration to keep going. Hope things are good with you and DH is spoiling you like mad.

And, thanks for the butt kick, you're great at that. It is so easy to see wallow in self pity and often we need to be reminded about what great things we do have and why we should appreciate them. I too often take things for granted and complacency sets in. Cheers Justina  And 

Kara, you need to see dentist if your aching is still bothering you. You need to be tip top for the tx love. Ark at me, full of great advice for others ..... pants advice for myself. Is the wedding still on?

Monkeymind, I still wonder how you are doing hun? How many weeks are you now?

Miriam, are you feeling better now the follow up is out of the way? I hate them .. she scares me and I think I leave an impression with all my questioning. Sometimes it's not a great thing to be remembered 

I was at clinic yesterday for a baseline scan. My AF is still yet to come but all was okay to start jabbing when it does arrive, sometimes then can tell at the end of the cycle apparantly. I had some small follies there already so I will be starting stimms on CD2.

When I arrived the receptionist gave me a form to complete, if I wanted to. It's basically for comments about a request made by midwifery management to allow maternity patients and their relatives access to the IVF Wales corridor. The Clinic has concerns this could be inappropriate so are asking patients for their comments, anonymously if you so wish. Kara, I know you had an experience in that corridor.

Love and best wishes also to those I haven't mentioned.

Have a great day girls xxx


----------



## popsi

Just a realy quickie as busy cleaning as watching football later today, i dont like it but they are welsh so got to be patriotic LOL (even though born in England, my parents assure me i was MADE in wales LOL !!!)

Andi - it was not a kick up the backside more a slight tap LOL ! just wanted you to get in a positive frame of mine for your tx xx glad it helped, hope you dont think i am nasty LOL !! what did you put on the form and, if you dont mind me asking, I know when I used to go to Neath we used to share the scan rooms and consultants with pregnant ladies, and I personally found it really insensitive and difficult, as I am sure it was for the pregnant ladies too, i remember once when I went in the receptionist had to ring up to fertility for my notes and was really loud on the phone announcing to the whole waiting room why i was there, and there was a pregnant lady with her mum who started   as she felt so bad bless her, ! but thats just me, so I hope i have a form too  , its not that I dont feel joy for the pregnant ladies, its just sometimes we are given bad news on consultations and its hard for us too.. please no pregnant ladies get offended by this    I am soooo pleased for you all xx 

Have a good day everyone, Em hope the party goes smoothly.. hasnt it been your birthday too ??


----------



## ANDI68

Em's Birthday is on the 22nd.

I haven't written on it yet, as soon as I sat down I was called for the scan so I brought it home to complete.  I'll send you a copy  

You're not nasty at all And ... thanks for the tap LOL


----------



## SerenBach

Morning all - the sun's not shining in Cardiff either - it's just '_nothing_' weather!  But at least it's not raining. 

I was quite surprised to read about the possibility of maternity patients having access to the IVF Wales corridor - that doesn't seem very appropriate. At the best of times it can be hard to cope with being around pregnant women without having to face it at the clinic!

What does everyone else think?  Am I being over sensitive?

DH and I are off to watch the FA Cup final at a friends house - not planning on a late night as we went out in Cardiff last night for a friends birthday and that turned into a very late night - we're burning the candle at both ends. But as we're still in 'limbo land' as we don't have a date when we can start treatment again we both find it better to be BUSY BUSY BUSY!

Hope you all have a fab weekend x with or without the sunshine


----------



## kara76

i am total against maternity USING the clinic as a flipping walk way

i was there once when the lifts broke and in walked a doc followed by 2 heavily pregnant girls yes girls and they were both rolling a cig, sholdn;t someone have told them what clinic it was

i feel this is wrong in an emergery then ok but no for everyday use this really is not on, i remember when i had all my tests at the local hospital i had to sit in the scanning ward and that was pretty bad.

whay would happen to someone who has just been told bad news and they walked out and could face to face with a pregnant lady

i better get this form lol, i have a feeling most girls would feel like this


----------



## popsi

Kara


I agree, but the question is will they listen to their patients, I have to say if they do this I will NEVER pay for my treatment there again after this cycle, as that is part of the reason I chose that clinic 

Andi sent me the form if anyone else wants it pm me your email, i gonna fill it in and send it off


----------



## kara76

i hope to god that they do listen, i can't see how they would not to be honest. if they were just gona open in up surely they wouldn;t bother with the form

think we will have to make sure its wrote strongly enough, im there on friday so i will ask them


----------



## kara76

what makes me mad is why is everything made easier for the midwifery!! how about make things easier for us ladies who have to pay thousands of pounds for even the slightest chance of becoming pregnant

im gona write a flipping essay on this form


----------



## Laura36

I agree, I think it's not appropriate for the maternity unit to use the clinic as a walkthrough corridor.  
When I was there last week I was leaving the clinic, walking back to the car (past pharmacy) and was walking behind a v young preg girl who lit up a cig as soon as she was outside!!

Day 5 of my 2ww and not a lot going on except sore boobs (usually get that just before AF but this is much earlier).  Could that be the cyclogest? I'm hoping for some more positive symptoms in 2nd week   .  I feel ok at the moment about the fact it may not work (only 20-30% chance for IUI) as we have our IVF to fall back on in July/August.  Mind you, I may not say the same after more    2ww craziness this time next week, lol.  

Hope everyone's ok??  I'm on FF and watching the footie in the background.  DH is at Wembley.

I've been shopping this morning and bought cropped denim shorts/jeans - I'm hoping for more sunshine.....

I've added info to my profile which hopefully now appears below my posts.  Just now need to figure out how to do the ticker thing.  You can tell I've been bored this week - back in work on Monday


----------



## ANDI68

How do these ladies and their relatives get the ward now?  Is the ward on the same level as the Clinic?


----------



## miriam7

the ward is through the end door past the waiting room... i had that sheet to fill in to on tuesday but didnt .. i wish i had now...


----------



## ANDI68

How is the the ward reached now though?


----------



## popsi

Miriam

Do you have a printer .. if so me or Andi could email it to you, and you could post it maybe ?


----------



## kara76

i think they must have to go up and round, isnt is strange how its to save them time, hey if someone was in labour and didnlt ahve time to go round fair enough but to even consider this is crazy

i just think this must not be allowed i really really feel strong about this and to be honest if this happens who fancies going and sitting in the maternity ward injecting themselves, bet we wouldn;t get near the ward at all as that would be secure with buzzers so why the hell even ask our clinic to allow this

anyone know debs email?

please all fill this form in, its so important and im gona fill mine in over the week and hand it to them on friday and ask them how lightly this is

we been out and about and i brought 2 venus fly traps lol


----------



## ANDI68

I think the Clinic are on our side as they have already said on form that they are concerned it may be inappropriate.

Hey girls can I get some AF dances to help the old witch arrive please?


----------



## kara76

right af dance on its way


----------



## Laura36

Andi - hope it works!


----------



## Moth

Here's another AF dance for you Andi       

Regarding the comment forms, i'll fill one in.  I've always had a bug bear about maternity / gynae appointments being in the same place at our local hospital.  When my friend was having problems conceiving - pcos - i attended loads appointments with her (she doesn't drive) and was always horrified that whatever her appt was for (scan, consultant, bloods) there were always pregnant ladies around. Obviously, it's not meant to be offensive to people who are pregnant, it just seems really insensitive.

Which corridor are they referring to? Do you mean the one once you've been buzzed in through the main door?

Kara - why've you bought 2 venus fly traps - have you got loads of flies in pembrokeshire  

Moth x


----------



## kara76

i just like weird and wonderful things and we have been catching spiders trying to feed it lol

laura are you back in work


----------



## ANDI68

Good Morning Spooks,

I think we're all of the same thinking with this corridor thing.  I really do think they have to put it to us and probably know it's inappropriate, as it says that on the form.  I guess (I'm hoping) it's just a matter of getting a strong case to say no.

BTW I've been meaning to ask this for a while, has anyone noticed how dirty the stairs are leading up to the Clinic?  I've been there a few times lately ... first thing on a Monday, late afternoon appts and they don't look like they have been cleaned in a while.  The corridors are fine, just those stairs!

Still waiting for AF girls, I woke with cramps this morning then they went away.  I really need it to come today because I have to have a scan CD6 which would be Friday, then it's the bank holiday weekend.

I felt like I was coming down with a cold last night, I've had a headache since Friday but it's probably my AF bursting to get out as I'm feeling better this morning  

I've been contemplating keeping a FF diary this time.  I kept personal diaries before but I don't think I could publically post them or the take up for IVF treatment would drop drastically    Let's hope this one will be more positive


----------



## Fidget

SOrry to butt in girls.......

I think its really nice the clinic are asking your opinion! most NHS hospitals don't seem to care....... when I was given the bad news that my pg was ectopic, I was wheeled out of scanner room and left to sob on my own in the anti natal clinic full of pg women at all stages     I shall never ever forget how awful that felt..........

So I am really impressed with them, and reckon you should all fill in the forms


----------



## ANDI68

That's awful Fidget  

Yes, I totally agree and I have thanked them for considering their patient's comments.


----------



## kara76

morning spooks and andi

fidget just awful, i have heard of this so many times.....just awful

im so fed up girls, me and luke had words last night, i was just feeling a little neglected and to be honest i know its me as luke never changes and has always been the same


----------



## ANDI68

Kara 

I guess men don't change as you say and our hormones and moods do and they're not good at reading the signs are they. I hope you will make it up soon.

​


----------



## Laura36

Aww Kara, sorry about the row.  Men are just so much more immature than women - or is that just my DH, lol!
Hope you make it up soon.  

I'm back in work tomorrow   .  Not happy about it but have to pay the mortgage unfortunately! I've just been catching up on work e-mail this morning for an hour or so to make it a bit less stressful tomorrow. I've only been off one week and had 240 emails!!!!  Still, managed to get through almost 100 this morning which helps.  If anyone hassles me for something I haven't got to yet they'd better watch out as I won't be in the mood for being nice tomorrow  .

2ww is really dragging and I'm beginning to be convinced it's not worked as not really any symptoms except slightly sore (.)(.) which i often get before AF.  Still 10 days before test day.  I've been thinking that I'll probably test early as surely 14 days after IUI is enough??  I have a first response test in the house from a few months ago and that says 4 days before AF due so could even try it at 12 days then do another if neg.

Hope everyone's enjoying a relaxing Sunday??  I should be doing the front garden but just can't be arsed today.  So instead am sitting on the sofa chatting with my lovely FF and then I'm going to read the Sunday papers.

xx


----------



## crazybabe

hi Andi68

How are you babes - it seems ages since I spoke to you last, When do you treatment start hun, hope you feeling ok -we sent our formal application form for adoption off last thurs I rang the agency to make sure they received it as I was worried it would get lost in the post, even though I sent it special delivery, and theu said they were working on it as we spoke, We have to be allocated to a SW now - hope it won't be too long, then we start assesment/home study, we have to make a decision as to how many children we adopt we did initially say one but since prep course, and they told us about siblings being split up we have also though of siblings bother and sister - of course we have to weigh everything up first financially etc and ask SW for advice.

speak soon

take care


Hi to everyone else, Kara Popsi, ebonie spooks etc

much love

crazybabe


----------



## ANDI68

Laura, hope time goes quicker when you return to work.  Take it easy hun.

Crazybabe, I'm glad things are moving along for you both.

Kara, hope you're feeling better tonight and DH gives you a great big  

And, where are you today?  Hope you're feeling well?

Ness, are you getting sickness yet?


----------



## popsi

Andi    I am still here, had a busy day with my stationery today, and then my BIL, his fiancee and my little nephew called, he is 2 and like a whirlwind LOL !!! we had to go through every member of the family for him to tell us their names, then just about every body part after that LOL !! he is so funny but wears you out !!!

Lots of love to everyone else, bet we are all looking forward to work NOT !!!  off to heartbeat now 

Cya l8rs girls

And xxx


----------



## miriam7

how is everyone ? its getting quiet in here!


----------



## ebonie

Hello girls what you all up to then ??
andi ~good luck for ur first one today not that you will need it though!!!!

How is the rest of you keeping ??

miriam i am here lol


----------



## miriam7

and me! 2 days till your birthday emm ..it all goes downhill from there on!   good luck with yr stimming andi68   .. popsi .. we might have an idea if we will be cycling together soon then when you get your dates..


----------



## ebonie

ohh i am going to keep on saying im 29 though lol even when i turn 30  

well i have two nights left in work then i am off for twelve days yipppeeeee 
cant wait lol


----------



## crazybabe

Hi Andi68

Good luck for the 01st injecion today - I didn't know you were starting the stimming today sorry, I hope you don't think that I have ignored you, what dosage have they put you on, what are you doing different this cycle than previous hun, I really hope your dreams come true this time, you deserve it so much - how's hubby about it all.

You know you can always text ring or PM me whenever you need a chat.

Take care hun and the very best of luck           

crazybabe


----------



## kara76

hiya all 

how are you all 

good i hope

crikey ive been busy today


----------



## ANDI68

Thanks for you good wishes Crazybabe.  I can't believe I'm doing this again and having to do it again.  I think you go on auto pilot though.  DH is fine, he's such a glass half full person, unlike me.  I see the negative in everything, I think that's to do with fear of failure and preparing yourself for it, not as far to fall then but on saying that I'm pretty good at the moment as at this stage it's probably the easiest part of the cycle ... I'll be saying that until it comes to san day I'm sure  

What have you been up to Kara?


----------



## kara76

i don;t even feel like im going through a cycle

im working lots at the moment

off friday in sat.sun.mon off tue in wed off thu/fri/sat/sun

im tired and could do with a break but hey its only a another 2 weeks til back to normal...work wise lol

how is everyone today?

omg lost was brill, i love it


----------



## ANDI68

​


----------



## ebonie

Aww Thank you andi its fab u get some good pics of here hun thanks again


----------



## kara76

don't you mean 

happy 29th birthday


----------



## miriam7

evening ladies! ive had a busy day today out all day shopping.. am i right in thinking its scan day for andi68 and kara on fri then? nice too see you posting sally hope your feeling a bit better   ..moth.. how was open evening?    hi to everyone else


----------



## Moth

Hope you've had a lovely birthday Emma.    

Miriam - Open evening was fine thanks.

Andi - how're the jabs going?  

Moth x


----------



## miriam7

emma ..hope you have a lovely day..dont drink too much tonight at your meal! xxx


----------



## popsi

[fly]HAPPY 30TH !!! BIRTHDAY EBONIE !!! HOPE YOU HAVE A FANTASTIC DAY EAT AND DRINK LOTS !!! LOTS OF LOVE ANDREA XXXX[/fly]

                            

p.s. thats 30!!!


----------



## kara76

happy birthday emma

have a good one


----------



## CookieSal

Happy Birthday Em      

Hope you're having a lovely day xxxxx


----------



## miriam7

evening ladies whats everyone got planned for this bank holiday weekend? calling kara! i have only just had my lh surge yesterday/today day 19/20 i ran out of clearblue digitals so i carried on with the cheapys its a definate dark line ..this is what happened to you isnt it .. any tips what i should do about booking my 21 day progesterone test as im worried that if i ovulate late again next month it wont be a correct reading ? i am relieved tonight as i have had to take 1 of my cats to the vet as he had a fight with the neighbourhood bully ginge and had a swollen eye he has antibiotics which i have to put in his food and i am having no luck so far he is refusing to eat!


----------



## kara76

hello miriam

first things first happy birthday andrea for tomorrow have a good one hun

ok lh surge and progestrone testing

this is exactly what happened to me mate, so what i did was had a progestrone test on day 21 (still waiting results as i had this as gp's) and then i have a progestrone test 8 days after surge, would of been 7 but 7th day was a sunday

so i would next month book a day 21 and have this and if you ovulate late then 7 days after surge is pretty prefect

this monitoring cycle is just to make sure you ovulate , does that make sense?


----------



## kara76

yes opk can give a false postive results, progestrone testing is the only sure fire way of knowing ovulation took place


----------



## miriam7

thanks kara i think i know what you mean ..book a 21 day anyway with my gp then phone and see if i can have one at the unit 7 days after my surge..so they get the correct level? what times your scan tomorrow?


----------



## kara76

thats it mate

my scan is at 945am then i have to see someone and will fill you all in tomorrow night

how are you mate?


----------



## ANDI68

Good luck Kara


----------



## Moth

Good luck for your scan Kara

Moth x


----------



## miriam7

im good ..apart from my cat still wont eat his tablet! i wonder if emmas going to be online soon drunk after her birthday meal    good luck for your scan


----------



## kara76

open your cats mouth and out the pill in the back off the throat and hold mouth shut, pill will go down


----------



## ANDI68

OMG Kara's a vet now too  


Miriam, all you can think of is drink    How did you manage during tx?  

Hope your cat gets an appetite soon


----------



## miriam7

i would of done that kara but its a capsule i have to break open and put the powder in his food so im starving the sod he had better eat it its in tuna! when i have tx andi i have to stay away from pubs and wont go out at all.. im just enjoying myself at the moment and im sure emma is too


----------



## ANDI68

I know Miriam, it's a time to let your hair down and drown it all out ehh


----------



## kara76

aww poor pussy lol

i use to drink like a fish before tx now im a much nice person, im not a good drunk


----------



## ANDI68

I drink like a fish between treatments


----------



## kara76

i can;t stomach it anymore been on this road since march 2005


----------



## miriam7

happy birthday andrea ..hope you have a lovely day xxxxxxx


----------



## ANDI68

It's my wedding anniversary tomorrow girls ... 16 years


----------



## kara76

happy anniversary to you both#

16years you get less for murder lol


----------



## crazybabe

Hi Andi

HAPPY ANNIVERSARY for tomorrow hun, 16 years WOWWWWW. Are you doing anything for your anniversary.

How are you feeling?

much love

crazybabe


----------



## miriam7

lol kara ...16 years is a long time hope you have a lovely day too


----------



## kara76

im off girls

early start and all

night


----------



## ANDI68

Night Kara

Thanks girls. 

Crazybabe, I'm fine thanks. We may just have a quiet night in with a takeaway maybe as we're out Sat and Sun evening.  Hope you're okay?


----------



## popsi

Hi Girls

Thanks for all the good wishes xx well would you belive the bloody AF showed up this morning so currently rushing around to get to IVF wales before 12 noon for blood tests which should be done on day 2 for the trial, cant even have a cup of tea !!!! its arrived 5 days early been early for last 3 months so hoping this is a sign that the "smarties" are the real thing !!

Andrea -     to you and Pete honey, 

I will post more later, DH is now hurrying me along into shower so we can get a move on ......

Love to all,,  EMMA HOW IS THE HEAD !!!!!!!!!

Thanks again girls, I have been so spoiled xx


----------



## ebonie

Happy birthday andrea i hope you have a great day hun !!!!!!


----------



## ebonie

Hello Girls 
     Thank you for my birthday greetings,
Well i was spoiled yesterday had loads of pressies,
Omg i am suffering now though sorry i couldnt get back online last night but i was drunk fell out of the car went straight to the bathroom to be sick omg i think someone spiked my drink lol so not feeling to good this morning and i am supposed to be going out tonight to my friends for a girls only party lol any one know of any hangover cures lol 
I hope ur all ok today and good luck for ur scans today and good luck for ur bloods popsi.
love to you all hugs emma xx 

Happy anniversary andi hope u have a good one hugs emma xxx


----------



## popsi

Thanks Ems, 

Had my blood done !! nightmare could not find vain in one arm so had to move to other !! just hope they dont bruise now as got sleeveless top to wear tonight ! will look like a drug addict LOL !! good job i not injecting and have syringes in my bag too LOL

You poor thing with a hangover for hell, well the only cure i can think of that really really works is another lager honey !!! so you will be fine tonight when you get going again, glad you had a nice day and were spoiled   its fab innit LOL   

Right off now as I think my friend with baby is calling soon

Kara - how was scan 

And xxx


----------



## ebonie

You sound like me with the bloods pops they can never find a vain with me either lol
Where you off to tonight hun   
It is good to be spoiled i agree pops lol


----------



## popsi

Well we are off to town (neath) we have a meal booked for 7.30pm but on way back from hospital we had KFC so really stuffed now LOL !!! so meal may be cancelled and just have some bevvies instead LOL !!! see how the afternoon pans out i guess


----------



## ebonie

Sounds like a good plan pops lol 
by later on you will most probably be starving any way enjoy ur night out hun and dont get in the state i was in last night lol on second thoughts do lol


----------



## miriam7

i agree with ebonie! you will be hungry again later ..and theres nowt on tv tonight so i would go for the meal! hope you have a lovely night    xxx


----------



## kara76

i love kfc yum yum yum yum its finger licking good


----------



## popsi

right girls .. drinking already and off now, so god help me by the time i get home !!!!!!!


----------



## kara76

you must log on and tell a drunken joke


----------



## ebonie

Enjoy pops lol @kara
Im off out in 30mins to i will try and not get in a state like i did last night lol
speak soon girls love emma xxxxxxxx


----------



## CookieSal

Hiya ladies

[size=20pt]Happy Birthday Ands & Happy Anniversary Andi

[fly]     [/fly]


----------



## CookieSal

Hey Spooks - just sent you a PM sweetie. x

Why has my post above gone all weird?


----------



## kara76

dunno hunni

how are you sal?


----------



## miriam7

evening ladies ..ive finished a chinese and am stuffed! sorry this month has gone to pot kara .. was it only day 12 today for you..thats well strange


----------



## CookieSal

Kara - I'm fine hun; trying to figure out if I can look semi decent for the wedding tomorrow - debatable as should have had my hair cut and had a proper leg wax but too late now.  How you feeling?  Had a chat to Luke about your options?

Spooks - serves me right for trying to be clever then LOL  Ah well.    You gonna set a ticker for your OE?

Miriam - my healthy eating has gone to pot too - ordered pizza and potato wedges last night which I washed down with red wine - I figured I needed it.


----------



## kara76

yep day 12 aww well nevermind did a pok when i got back and got a faint line too, my af has been so late for 2 months maybe this is getting me back on track

sal did you find your shoes?

spooks when you make them fly lol


----------



## CookieSal

Yep, Karen was up in the attic in her PJs at 06:40 this morning and we found em - phew that saved me £40!  Just got to hope the dress still fits now


----------



## kara76

is the wedding local to you?


----------



## miriam7

12 days that is early..  are you going to try again june then or we could both do it in july!..at least you can relax and enjoy yourself at the wedding next weekend! sal  i have been good all week but my brothers girlfreind was having one so i joined her..its great your back on the boards hope your doing ok


----------



## miriam7

lol thats clever spooks where did you get him


----------



## miriam7

night spooks catch you tomorrow more like


----------



## kara76

omg spooke they look all naked lol

i think i might do a medicated cycle tbh as my lining was bad and its never been so thin


----------



## miriam7

what was your lining then? do you think you could try and just grow 2 too blast and keep 1 frozen so you have something to put back seen as you will have to spend a bit on the medicated?


----------



## kara76

my lining was 7.3, i could try that and i might just do that but the chances are lower with just 2


----------



## miriam7

what did your lining need to be? i wish you luck for whatever you decide to do hun... what you up to this weekend?


----------



## kara76

10mm and above is ideal

thanks for the luck mate, i just think it wasn;t meant to be

im off to bed soon as im working all weekend which is crap


----------



## ANDI68

Good morning Ladies,

How is the hangover And?  Hope you had a fab time for your birthday, you deserve it  

Em, what about yours, do you still have it after having another night out?  

Kara, working again!  How are you today hun?

Sal, Hope the wedding is a lovely day for you.  Is this the hen night in Bath wedding?

I've booked an overnight London Theatre Break for DH's birthday.  I'm just hoping the dates will fall okay now.  I can't really leave it any later as the shows were limited now.

We have a busy weekend, out to a party tonight, another party tomorrow oooh and a clinic scan    May just sleep on Monday    

What are we all up to today and over the weekend?


----------



## kara76

im working boo boo

but think ive decided what next lol

omg im so jealous of your parties lol, i just wana get these few days out the way


----------



## popsi

Kara -- what are you decisions then honey  sorry to hear about your scan.

Andi - head on did not have too much to drink but had a nice night.

Well my weekend not started too good, as yesterday had to rush up to the hospital for me, and this morning have had to make an emergency appointment in the hopsital for my mum as she is not very well <no gps work round here on weekends!!>.. so off to take her there now, think she may have kidney and chest infection, but see what they say i guess 

Have a nice weekend everyone sorry for lack of personals, just cant think straight at the moment x


----------



## kara76

aww hunni what a worry, i hope your mum will be ok mate.

think i will go for a medicated fet asap like now now now


----------



## ebonie

Hello girls 
Pops im sorry to hear about ur mum i hope shes better soon  

Well i was off out down to a carnival but we was half way down and jack started crying in pain with his stomach hes not a baby i knew he must be in agony so we turned round and come back  he is know on the settee after having some calpol watching cartoons he said it is hurting a little bit but not as bad as it was, if he is feeling well after we will take him up the lake..

I hope u are all ok   emma xxxx


----------



## popsi

oh emma, poor Jack bless him, he must be poorly if he is missing the carnival x hope he is better soon


----------



## miriam7

hows your mum pops ..have you took her to hospital?


----------



## popsi

yep been .. she has seen a doctor and has a severe water infection in her kidneys, i am so annoyed as she seen a GP on thursday who told her that she had sinusitus <as she also has a cough etc> and gave her nose spray and antihistamines !!! did not listen when she told him about pain in back etc etc


----------



## miriam7

well i hope shes ok ..sometime dr's are c##p


----------



## ANDI68

And, hope your Mam is well soon hun.  You too Em, with little Jack


----------



## Moth

Popsi, sorry to hear your mum's not feeling too good. Don't start me off on the subject of doctors. My dad went to the docs last year with chest pain, in agony and our doctor gave him heart burn tablets and sent him home. I mean a 65 year old man with chest pain - don't need to be a Dr for that one do you - luckily he went to see the nurse on his way out of the surgery, she got another Dr and he was having a heart attack.   Thankfully he's o.k.

I hope little Jack is feeling better Em.

Andy - how did your anniversary go - you should have a medal being together all those years 

Moth x


----------



## ANDI68

Moth, we had a lovely day thanks.  We had a meal out together so that saved me from cooking    Actually, we've been together 21 years. We got engaged after a year and married 4 years after that.  

And, hope your Mam is feeling better.  

The weather is pants today   Got another party later so maybe that'll help the chuckle muscles.

This has never happened to me before but I bet it's quite common.  Went to a party last night and a girl came up to me and put her hand on my shoulder and said 'I see you've got good taste too' we were wearing the same top .... aaargghh!!!    She said she saw me come in and she was wearing a jacket, poor love I don't think she could take it off after that.  I found it quite funny but I would have hated it if it was a wedding or something like that.

Enjoy your day everyone

Moth, And, Kara, Crazybabe, Scouse (hope you're okay hun), Nikki (thinking of you), Miriam, Emma, Sally, Monkeymind (How are things?) Ness, PMA (Hope all is well), Spooks, Chilipepper, Bec, Starkymind, Cat (How was the holiday?) Laura    Hope I haven't missed anyone


----------



## popsi

morning... just a quicki, good luck with the scan Andi .. what time is it

Sal -- good luck with yours too


----------



## CookieSal

Afternoon all

Ands - sorry to hear your mum has been poorly, hope she is starting to pick up now that she is getting the right tx.

Em - how is Jack today?

Moth - How's things?

Miriam - what's happening with you?

Kara - Sorry this month has been a  no-go, I know you're a pro at focussing on the future and will be ready and fighting for June  

Andi - lovely to see you and Pete this morning despite the rain, hope scan went well. x

Spooks - what you up to this weekend chick?

Crazy - where are you at with your exciting journey now?  It must be getting so real now, it's fabulous  

Ness - hope all is progressing well hun. 

Ok I am officially rubbish at personals so sorry if I missed you out - love to you all.

AAM - went for scan this morning with the wonderful Mr G.  There is fibroid tissue showing up which is residual from the one that was removed.  It is not having too much of an impact on the cavity so Mr G has told me to carry on as he thinks it will be fine.  I got to ask him plenty of questions and feel a whole lot better about life.  Next DIUI will be starting in June - probably about 2 weeks from now.

Sally xxx


----------



## popsi

Sal -   i have sent you a pm honey xx ... what medication will be on this time 

Andi - how did it go today with your scan   x

Kara - hope your ok.. and work is not too busy for you 

Miriam - how is your weekend going, are you boozing    

Ems - how is jack honey 

Spooks, crazy, ness, nikki.. and all you other girls, hope your having a great Bank Holiday weekend xxxx


----------



## CookieSal

Replied  

No idea, presume it will be the same.  Mr G was quite impressed by my stimulation on the low dose of drugs.  Presumably they will stick with the same (Puregon and Suprecur) as they obviously work for me.  Have to figure out if I can source them cheaper though. I think I am due to ovulate in the next 2 or 3 days so will be looking to start cycle around 10-12 June.  Will approach it a little more positively this time - I have the info I need and I know more about what to expect.  Mr G has agreed sedation for me for my insem if i need it (I think I will) so I feel more in control.

Not sure about the Moonwalk now though.  Any ideas as to whether or not it will be OK to do it during jabbing phase? It's very physically demanding and I don't know if it will have an adverse effect on my cycle.


----------



## kara76

sal i am well pleased for you mate, it will be fine dueing the jabbing stage hun the moonwalk i mean and ferring for the cheap drugs

work is poo, im going bowling after work and im tired and i need a plan, i know i have one in my head but i need it in dates lol


----------



## CookieSal

Rubbish that you have to work the BH.  Do you need to speak to the clinic for dates or is your cycle playing silly buggers?  Mine is well delayed this month - day 19 and still not ovulated although my monitor showed high for the second day running which means my peaks should arrive within about 48 hours.

Just looked on Ferring website and couldn't see Puregon    Did you say Andi got hers there?  I'll have to speak to her about it.


----------



## kara76

yeah she did hun

it is crap working bh but im quite lucky in a way and i get an ok wage for this area(still not enough)

day 21 is next sunday and i wana start down reg then and i can;t see how this would be an issue when a natural cycle would be next month anyway but i like things sorted lol, im not a control freak honest

to be honest im feeling a bit fed up with it all today and wish i had not decided to have a little break but i can't turn back the clock, boobs are starting to ache so i know that the progestrone has kicked in. seems my body is deciding the play some tricks on me now which after all the tx i have had its not bad going cause this is the first time is started messing me about


----------



## CookieSal

I think it's perfectly understandable that you feel that way.  Hope you get a prompt answer so you know what's what for the coming month.  I hate the fact that money pressures put such a strain on all this as it's bad enough without that.  Sorry your body is messing around, mind you it is obviously better behaved than mine which started playing up before I started with the drugs.


----------



## kara76

lol sal your naughtie body

i have started a thread on money matters!

its sad to say but ive kinda worked my next few cycles out


----------



## CookieSal

Nothing sad about that - it's practical and it means you have some kind of protection and fall back option IF the next one doesn't work.  Karen has already set herself up that we will spend every penny that we have budgeted before it works - that way if it happens sooner then it'll be a nice surprise.  I am less patient, I want it to work and I want it to work NOW!


----------



## ANDI68

Glad your news was good Sally    Full steam ahead again then.  Sorry about the rain  

Andrea, scan was fine thanks hun.  I start the antagonist tonight ... I had a few follies at 12.5 - about 13 in total.  I know I will get less follicles this cycle due to the nature of it.  Hopefully I will have enough eggs though and be good enough this time.  Next scan is Weds.  

I know Kara, once you've okayed with Clinic its sort of set isn't it and until then it's only in your head.


----------



## CookieSal

Rude really that the weather was so bad! LOL

Glad things are moving along nicely for you, bring on a nice healthy crop of eggs.


----------



## kara76

just had 2 ****ing arseholes turn up thankfully my boss is good and also thinks th same

the room is 2 small, these can gona be such pains


----------



## popsi

Andi - great news on your follies !! 13 is a wonderful amount <coming from someone who only had 6 it is anyway LOL !> xx your good to go now girl, enjoy your 2 injections from today 

Kara - sorry your not having a good day love, we all get them dont worry 

Sal - good to have you back with us full time honey, missed ya xxx

Right off now to see to curry that I am cooking, nice chicken curry, chilli rice, onion bhajees and nan bread.. and beer lol xx


----------



## crazybabe

Hi Andi

Great news on your follies hun - Are you feeling ok, good luck for next scan, my hubby and his dad are boarding our atic love them, me and Hubby got up really early this morning and emptied atic ready, we really needed to do this as we have to create more storage space ready for our little one, waiting to be allocated a SW nowato start home study, it should be very soon though, all the reference forms have been completed and returned.

I really do feel for you having to go through this treatment all over again, but think positive I know its easier said than done, do you know what only now my periods are getting back to normal I have had long cycles ever since I stopped treatment in Nov, I was happy to see   today though as it means I will be ok for my hols in july YIPEEEEEE.

You know where I am if you want to chat, PM me or give my a ring or something ok

Take care and the very best of luck hun.

crazybabe


----------



## ANDI68

Let's hope 13 isn't unlucky.... I really am superstitious .... I can't believe how many magpies are around lately    Maybe I'll get 14 by Weds  

Enoy your curry And 

Crazybabe, it's all systems go at your house then.  WOW your holiday will be here before you know it.  Hope your SW is allocated soon.

Thanks for your best wishes girls.


----------



## popsi

Andi - i reckon you will have a good few more by next time x


----------



## ebonie

Hello girls thanks for asking about jack he is fine now he had about four hours sleep yesterday and he was fine then strange lol

Glad  it went well with ur scan andi u will have more before wednesday hun  

Hello sal nice to see you back hun   and i am glad all went well with the scan today and u can progress to the next tx hun  

kara im sorry your having a crappy day hun    i hope u enjoy the bowling   ..

Miriam ~How are you ?

crazybabe~i remember what it was like before the sw came lol we was running around like headless chickens as well lol it will all be worth it ..

popsi enjoy ur indian tonight hun sounds lush can i come for tea please lol

love to the rest of you hugs emma xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ANDI68

I don't think I can nurture any more follies now, they just need to grow what is there.

Glad Jack is better Em


----------



## miriam7

how are we all today .. what horrid weather! i couldnt post yesterday my computer was playing up ..im really pleased you can carry on with your treatment sally   and glad your scan was ok too andi!


----------



## CookieSal

How awful is this weather - so depressing when we should be out in the sunshine, having BBQs etc and we can't step outside for fear of getting drenched and blown away    Thankfully The Sound of Music is on to save me from my misery!  

What's new with you chick?


----------



## miriam7

im not up to much just having a clean up!.. where is everyone..surley they cant be out in this wind!


----------



## CookieSal

It's been so dead all day.    I really want to get out of the house but what's the point in this weather?


----------



## ebonie

Hello everyone im here i have been to take jack to monster madness keeps him happy for two hours lol 

but know stuck in lol like the rest of you im on the wii well taking it in turns lol


----------



## miriam7

monster madness .. whats that!   i take it the weather is c##p for you aswell!


----------



## ebonie

yes its like that one in newport and indoor activity centre jack loves it there lol


----------



## popsi

HIya Girls

Well the weather is just shocking     , well l have been to buy a new tv/dvd for the bedroom, ready for BB next week, i just looove that programme LOL and my tv was getting a bit old and the sound not working too great on it, so all set up now for BB in bed on my .

Trying to decide if we have a takeaway now LOL and then a few drinks, playing on the Wii and some tv for us i think, I have another day off tomorrow so have not got to get up  

x


----------



## ebonie

lol so u have been busy spending lol have u popsi 
nice to have new things isnt it hun  
are u on about big brother thats starting next week ??


----------



## miriam7

yep big bro starts next thursday   im an addict too.. jeff hates it but i take over the telly for 3 months!


----------



## popsi

yep - starts 5th June, cant wait, thankfully John is big fan also.. or could all end in divorce LOL !!


----------



## ebonie

lol i must have missed that lol i never knew it was starting so quick lol i aint seen it advertised most probably cause i am on here ,most of the time lol


----------



## popsi

dont think they have started advertising big time yet, the eye is flashed on in between programmes on Ch4 thats about it really... no doubt go mad next week... do you like it Em


----------



## ebonie

Yeah i do watch it but not mad over it darren will watch but only if there is nothing on but then he says its crap pmsl lol


----------



## CookieSal

Oh no, does that mean I will be all alone on here come 5 June?


----------



## ANDI68

OMG Big Brother!!    I didn't know it was starting soon.  Looks like you may be alone Sally  

What a pants day!  Loads of tree branches down around here.  A busy days on Wii's today I imagine with all the rain and wind.

DH and I have had a massive clean up around the house today, getting ready for my resting period, hopefully.


----------



## Moth

Don't worry Sal, i'll be here with you! Can't stick BB - although i must confess i watch the first one where the 'freaky' people enter the BB House  

Andi - am feeling better thanks - gave myself a talking too!

Hi to everyone, had a FF free day yesterday - had myself an ironing marathon! Very boring!

Hope everyone's ok

Moth x


----------



## miriam7

no you wont be on your own sall we are women we can multi task!


----------



## Moth

Miriam - how will you be able to type, watch BB and sip your booze all at the same time?   That definately is multi tasking!

Moth x


----------



## miriam7

lol with ease!  jeff hates it .. he goes mad ..plus i make him buy me takeaways for the eviction nights!


----------



## popsi

well.. there is no way we gonna get a meet on a friday after BB starts LOL !!!

Sal - we can come on here and watch it on net same time as FF lol .. so no worries there honey xxx

Moth -- we will get you hooked i guarantee  

Love to everyone else xx


----------



## ebonie

Any one got a portable camping tv ;lol for the bb fans


----------



## kara76

i won't be watching bb just way too busy


----------



## Laura36

Hi everyone,
Sorry I haven't been around much since getting back to work last week.
Just a quick update to say it's a BFN for me this time.  Started spotting on the weekend then did a HPT yesterday which was BFN.  AF arrived later on yesterday.
Official test day is tomorrow so I guess I'll need to do another HPT just to confirm for the clinic?
I'm not feeling too bad about it to be honest as I know that it was kind of lucky that we did this IUI anyway rather than have the IVF cycle cancelled - in that respect it's been an extra tx for free.
So, onto IVF proper (I hope if the drugs work this time!) in July/August.
The good thing is that AF has started which for me with normally haywire/long cycles means it's that much sooner before we start again.

I've not managed to keep up with you girls chatting away so I hope everyone is doing well.  Good luck if you're in the middle of it all   .

We need to do something to bring back the sunshine - this bank hol weekend was a complete washout!  

Take care,

L
xx


----------



## CookieSal

Sorry to hear that Laura but glad you're not feeling too despondent.  Not long til you can get started again then?  You going to join the next meet?  Would be great to see you x


----------



## miriam7

hiya laura...so sorry you had a bfn..still test tomorrow anyway just to be sure.. hope your ok   july-aug will be here before you know it ..but its nice to let your hair down inbetween tx


----------



## ebonie

Aww laura hun   im so sorry to hear of ur bfn sending u lots of hugs emmaxxxxxx


----------



## popsi

Laura - so sorry to hear your horrible news, but at least you have a plan which is always good xx


----------



## Laura36

thanks all, I'd love to join the next meet.  I haven't managed to keep up on here though so need to check out when/where it is.  

I'm def going to enjoy a few drinks (or more than a few) in the next month.  Plus am going to try and diet & exercise as that can only help.  Not forgetting though the importance of chocolate in making you feel better, lol.


----------



## ebonie

Lol thats the spirit laura lol i dont blame u hun !!!


----------



## miriam7

lol i like your thinking! no meet up is arranged yet were all faffing over dates!


----------



## ANDI68

Laura   so sorry hun


----------



## popsi

Andrea 

How are you feeling honey ?


----------



## miriam7

yeah how are you doing andi.. is the antagonist an injection?


----------



## ANDI68

Feeling okay thanks girls,  Yes an injection Miriam - a prefilled syringe.

Hope you're all doing okay


----------



## CookieSal

Question - just heard that my cousin (who I am not that close to) had a really serious motorbike accident whilst in the States.  Apparently they only gave him a 39% chance of survival when he was taken into hospital but he is now (a month on) on the mend and due to be flown back to the UK soon.  Anyway apparently he has a blog site and I'd like to send him a message but I have looked on ******** and myspace and can't find him.  Where else should I try looking?


----------



## ebonie

just type his name in to google and you might come up with it xx


----------



## miriam7

sometimes the search is silly on ******** people go on diffrent networks like newyork and im in wales so sometimes the search is c##p..


----------



## popsi

Sal - sorry to hear about your cousin  , but i not much good on them kind of things !! would not know where to start looking honey sorry x

Andrea - when are you next in for a scan ?


----------



## CookieSal

I give up, Karen will have to have a look tomorrow night - she's out a pub quiz right now. 

Anyway I is off to bed now so want to send lots of luck to the 2 Andis for your appointments.  Nobody else has one tomorrow do they?  Well if they do, I wish them luck xxx


----------



## miriam7

emma your name tag is making me laugh so much!   sally are you on ******** then? good luck andi1 and andi2 for your appoinments


----------



## ebonie

Lol @miriam do you like it then  lol


----------



## crazybabe

Good Luck Andi 1 and Andi 2 for both your appointments tomorrow hope it all goes well         

love

crazybabe


----------



## popsi

Hiya Girlies  

Well had my tx schedule appointment, seen Jodie, I have to say she was really really lovely both DH and I said how helpful she was and how friendly and ease she put us today, we both came out of there feeling really upbeat and positive !! 

Start DR on 12th June... baseline on the 27th June.. and EC on 14th July (my choice of date as then have 5 weeks off work  , as long as we get to ET this time, please god   )

ANdi - great news about your scan too.. you will be pupo before you know it

Sal & Kara thanks for your texts girls, they really do mean so much

To everyone one else of you lovely girls hope your ok, will be back later maybe when DH goes to work, off to spend a bit of time and have a cuddle with him now


----------



## kara76

its just round the corner hunni and the wait is almost over, yu feeling excited?


----------



## ebonie

Ohh popsi im glad u are feeling very upbeat and positive ohh i bet u are getting excited hun   

Andi how did ur scan go hun !!!!


----------



## miriam7

yay..  really glad your feeling postive popsi thts great news ..not long now


----------



## ANDI68

And, great news hun.  Glad you're feeling upbeat and looking forward to it.  WOW it's come around so quickly for you.  Keep up the PMA sweetie 

My scan was okay, more growth ..... another scan Friday.  14 were spotted today  


BTW Girls, if I don't reply to texts for ages it's because I can't always straight away at work


----------



## miriam7

thats brill news to andi ..  do you know i never even asked how many follies i had ..its not wrote in my treatment sheet ..next time after i have robbed a bank ..i want the number of follies measurements everything!


----------



## CookieSal

Well it's looking nice and positive for both Lady As    Bring it on


----------



## ebonie

Thats good news andi 
im so glad for you hun hugs emma xxx


----------



## CookieSal

Ladies, I'm off to bed.  Karen came in at 2:30 this morning (she had a good excuse) and woke me so I'm knackered.  

Sending you all heaps of love and


----------



## popsi

thanks girls, i am was feeling more positive leaving there than I am now LOL !! but I am ok, just cant belive 7 months have gone since last time !! well my CD 1 was my birthday, I have another scan on Monday which was my original wedding date <long story my dad passed away so cancelled and got married the following year on 3rd June instead!> and my baseline scan is on what would have been my Dads birthday !! so hopeing that all these things mean good things  

Andi - no probs with mobile sometimes i am the same in work if in a meeting or travelling etc xx

Sally - when are you jabbing chick ?
Ebonie, miriam, thanks xx


----------



## miriam7

orr bless popsi ..thats some weird thing with your dates ..lets hope its a sign!


----------



## ANDI68

Hoping it's a good sign hunni


----------



## miriam7

how come you have to have a scan on monday popsi?


----------



## popsi

because I am on the DHEA trial, they do scans for blood flow etc on day 10 of first month and day 10 of the last month, which is why i have to have one on Monday


----------



## miriam7

i see there checking if the smarties have worked!  when will you find out if you have been taking them or the placebo?


----------



## popsi

well clinic said 16 weeks after trial ends... but not holding my breath LOL !! one way or another whether they real or not, this cycle i think will be our last one .. and if the worse happens we gonna move onto adoption, not throwing anymore money away.... and if in 4 or 5 year down the line we decided to try again so be it


----------



## miriam7

i understand ..im begining to think the same.. maybee another fresh go then thats it just havnt got the money ..but hopefully this is going to work for you popsi ..so pma!


----------



## popsi

Miriam .. I know just what you mean, we have always wanted to adopt if we could not conceive, and seeing how happy Emma is with little Jack just confirms how wonderful it is... so we may adopt after this one works for a brother or sister     PMA !!!!

Any idea of the start of your 2ww of madness hun


----------



## miriam7

not sure if i will get that far yet   but no harm in hoping! i have to wait to see when af starts in july then see if they are going to give me hcg injection to make me ovulate so i wont know properly till then ...


----------



## ebonie

Aww girls      Im sending you all the luck in the world!!!
I am extremly happy with jack it is the best decision and always the best decision i have made in my life .....


----------



## popsi

Miriam ... now where is your PMA young lady !!!

Ems your ticker is making me chuckle

Well i had better think about going to bed ladies, i promised DH i would have an early night as I was still awake at 3am this morning and in work at 8am !! so night all xxxx


----------



## ebonie

I would love now for my next tx to have a bro or sis for jack as he is asking and he has a spare toothbrush ready lol but what  will  be will be


----------



## popsi

awww emma bless thats so sweet, I was an only child, and I have to say it has never ever bothered me at all


----------



## ebonie

lol i bet u got spoiled popsi pmsl 
i was one of five and cause i was the youngest lol i was spoilt lol


----------



## popsi

LOL !! not so spoiled as a child as my parents did not want me to be a brat LMAO !! and it worked  ... but ruined now i am older


----------



## miriam7

i am positive but only have the 1 embryo to defrost but im hoping its a strong one! emmas name tag has been making me laugh all day!


----------



## kara76

what the heck is all this talk about giving up

this will be my 6th embryo transfer and im not gona give up just yet, we are not rich we go without lots to afford ivf you girl must think im mad


----------



## popsi

Kara .. not at all, i admire you BIG time !!  

And I not giving up I planning brothers and sisters LOL !


----------



## kara76

omg you admire me....as i blush

now thats the way bro and sisters, i have to admit that once i have one thats it for me


----------



## popsi

LOL ! me too really Kara.. just trying to be positive LOL !! I would adopt a second but not IVF a second one, its so demanding on your time and emotions you would not appreciate the first i dont think.. my opinion only of course


----------



## ebonie

aww kara no hunnie we dont think ur mad at all hun i do admire you hun     i think all individuals can cope with different amounts of pain hun  u are a strong lady hun u arent  mad at all and u are not going to have any more tx after this go hun only for bros and sisters


----------



## kara76

Well you know my views on PMA hehe

think i will opt for twins and get it done in one go lol

i do often wonder how i go on but i just have too


----------



## popsi

Kara - you go on because in your heart you know its what you as a person has to do.. we are all different, which is what makes us all special in our own ways, 

I have to say looking at the baby pics on the wall there today .. scared me with the triplets   LOL !!!


----------



## kara76

yeah 3 in one go is well crazy ****


----------



## ebonie

well of course kara twins will be ideal hun that would be  fab 

   
pmsl @popsi that would scare the sit out of me as well popsi


----------



## popsi

I agree.. but hey the risks we take LOL !! anyone good at babysitting  

Right i really am out of here now.. cya all tomorrow xx


----------



## kara76

i think the trouble with my ticker is my sig is too long

night hun


----------



## ebonie

Popsi are u still here hun lol


----------



## CookieSal

Do you ladies not need sleep?  

Anyway it's nearly Friday (thank goodness) and tomorrow I am going to see SATC movie.  Obviously when I give birth to quad girls I will name them Carrie, Miranda, Charlotte and Samantha LOL  

I was so bored in work today that I dismantled my entire keyboard and cleaned it...it was soooo gross, the [email protected] that collects in there - remnants of past lunches, dust and some of my eyelashes    Still it passed some time.  

Have to go and see my sis now at the horrible hospital as my mum and dad are away in France so will be back later.

Ands - to answer your question - based on my monitor reading, AF should arrive in 11 days (09 June) and I will go for baseline on day 2 or 3.  Assuming that all is well I start jabbing then (I think if you start on day 2 then you start one drug one day and one drug the next but if you go on day 3 then you start them both the same night).


----------



## ANDI68

I heard the film is brill Sal, hope you enjoy.

How is everyone today?  

Miriam did you get time to top up your tan?  How was Cardiff bowling Em and Miriam?

It was my first day off today for two weeks, I've finished now for this week and go back 12 June.  Met a friend for lunch and then went on to acupuncture.  Later I had a contact lens check up, I get them every six months and this one was welcomed as I'd been having a bit of irritation and unclear greasy vision.  It turned out that I had mixed up my lenses and have been wearing them in the wrong eyes ..... doh    I've worn them inside out (and that hurt) before but never the wrong eyes.  Thank goodness it wasn't anything serious.


----------



## popsi

where r u all girls, this is just not on, i am lonely  , oh well think i will just get off to bed now, i bet all you night owls will be on as soon as i log off


----------



## popsi

Hey spooks, whats up hun ??


----------



## popsi

spooks - everything your saying is perfectly normal, this is not an easy ride and we all feel like you do at times, thats why its good we are all here for each other, when is your OE spooks, when i had mine i had to ring the next day for an appointment the following week !! so you should be moving quickly now honey


----------



## ANDI68

Spooks, it's totally understandable how you are feeling hun.  You go along wishing for dates and plans and when it comes down to it it's scary and I know I can't speak for your situation as it's different to mine.  Did you have these feelings before both your IUI's? 

As And said once you've had your OE you can call the next day and make a TIC appt, which can be within a week.  For us we left it about 2 because we were going away for a week and did it when we got back.  During that appt we were pencilled in roughly for EC dates and made an appt for drug training a week or so later.  At times it will feel like you're being hit with a ten tonne lorry but these are feelings you will go through.

You will feel excited, I hope it comes soon for you.

Just remember IVF has a better success rate than IUI and you have to believe it will work.


----------



## ebonie

Hiya girls sorry i havent been on !!
The bowling was fab thanks andi we had a brilliant day i think jack tired miriam out lol

Hugs to all you girls   love emmaxx
I will be back later on to do personals this is just a quickie as i really need to do some cleaning lol


----------



## popsi

well picked up my drugs today, felt really excited, but then coming home in the car i just fell apart emotionally because i really really wish that I did not have to take them   ! but i ok now and watching britains got talent and i'd do anything and crying buckets LOL !!! 

hope we are all ok, its getting a little quiet round here.... come back girlies xx


----------



## siheilwli

Popsi   it IS unfair that you're having to go through this.  Perhaps when you've started this tx you'll start to feel hopeful again, after all, it's rather comforting to know you've got a whole team there in Cardiff trying their best to get you up the duff!


----------



## popsi

cat ... sweetheart its lovely to have you back.. how was the holiday  

thanks for your lovely kind words its not like me to be like that .. just a little moment earlier i think xx what are you plans now ??

if our in wales, we meeting up on 11.6.08 and again soon after that, would be great if you could come


----------



## siheilwli

Holiday was l...a...z...y - just what I needed!  Next plan for me is follow up early July, and another tx in about 3 months time - definitely no earlier.

We just need to take this summer off, enjoy ourselves and re-capture our social life again!    Our new patio will be finished next week, so we're going to have LOADS of bbq's!  We've transformed the garden from mess and rubble, so it's just going to be a joy to sit down and appreciate it! We've done 4 tx since Jan 2007, and I feel it's been really hard going, and the next one we do will be our last (unless we get 1 more free one from our PCT, which looks like it might happen).  Then, if no HPT, we'll move on to adoption, I'm sooo ready for a family and the uncertainty of IVF is just killing me.  We are considering starting the adoption stuff anyway to be honest. 

I'm seeing SATC with a mate on Monday, and baked a choc fudge cake today... so I feel very positive (and wicked!! )  I don't think I'll be in Wales on the 11th - sorry girls, but maybe if you meet in early Jul I can catch up!  

Don't worry about the wobbler earlier - I think sometimes it just hits us suddenly the unfairness of it all, the working up to injecting again - I felt exactly the same on my last tx - until I got into the routine again. 
C
x


----------



## ANDI68

Aww And    Hope your blip is over now hun, it doesn't hurt to have a blub now and again.  Take some comfort that you have loads of buddies to keep you company  

Cat, glad you had a good holiday.  Welcome back


----------



## miriam7

hello ladies .. i have had a busy few days bowling thur which was real fun jack is a little cutie he was shy at first but soon came out of his shell ..he told me " you said you were crap at bowling" after i had a strike it was a fluke but i think he thinks i was lying!   yesterday i went to my freinds mums suprise party for the end of her chemo sessions which was nice ..she was so happy to see all her freinds bless her..and today i have been tyding and mowing the lawn ..i blew up the last mower luckily this one we bought cover for just incase!   how is everyone tonight?


----------



## crazybabe

Hi Andrea

Hope your ok, good luck hun for EC hope you get lots of juicy eggs    I will be keeping everything crossed for you                   

take care

crazybabe


----------



## Fidget

New home this way Ladies

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=142262.0


----------

